# the extreme oc clubhouse.



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 22, 2006)

hello and welcome to the extreme oc clubhouse.

*must be at least 40%*


if someone can make me a pic to go on my sig thats like the tpu power user one i would appriciate it thanks.

well i'm the club founder with-

http://loader.sc0rian.com/users/public/v6351cpuzvalj197.jpg

the highest % oc-102%
the highest fsb   -540

all people accepted with the highest oc for your cpu type.

if your not in the science mark list,you need to post a link to a cpu-z validation or a screenie of your desktop with the oc pictured.

*it does NOT have to be stable,all you need is a cpu-z screenie*

* Current Members*

*SKT 775* 
*ace80-**s775 (65nm)*-P4 631 @ 5211MHZ *74%*
*infrared-* *s755 (90nm)*-p4 640 @ 5150MHZ *61%*
*dominick32-* *s775 (65nm)*-E6700 @ 4799MHZ *80%*
*sno.lcn-* *s775 (65nm)*-P D 945 @ 4705MHZ 
*mitsirfishi-* *s775 (90nm)*-P D @ 4601MHZ *64.25%*
*JrRacinFan-* *s775 (65nm)*-celeron 347 @ 4582MHZ  *66.78%*
*sno.lcn-* *s775 (65nm)*-P D 930 @ 4506MHZ *50%*
*tatty one-* *s775 (65nm)*-E6850 @ 4401MHZ
*lt jws-* *s775 (90nm)*-celeron d 331 @ 4320MHZ *62%*
*freakshow-* *s775 (90nm)*-P D 820 @ 4301MHZ *54%*
*ace80-*s775 (65nm)[/b]-E6750 @ 4211MHZ *74%* 
*boneface-* *s775 (65nm)*-E6400 @ 4200MHZ
*random murderer-* *s775 (90nm)*-P D 820 @ 4066MHZ *45%*
*Wile E-* *s775 (65nm)*-Q6600 @ 4005MHZ
*Mediochre-*s775 (65nm)[/b]-Q6600 @ 4004MHZ  
*giorgos th-* *s775 (65nm)*-E6600 @ 3963MHZ *65%*
*TIGGER69-* *s775 (65nm)*-E6300 @ 3918MHZ *111%*
*Sneekypeet-* *s775 (65nm)*-E6400 @ 3904MHZ *83%* 
*DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E-* *s775 (65nm)*-E6400 @ 3841MHZ *80%*
*onecool-* *s775 (65nm)*-E6600 @ 3824MHZ *59%*
*sno.lcn-* *s775 (65nm)*-E2140 @ 3280MHZ *100%*
*chewy-* *s775 (65nm)*-E6300 @ 3150MHZ *69%*
*rizzo-* *s775 (65nm)*-E6300 @ 3486MHZ *87%*
*jadawin-* *s775 (65nm)*-Q6600 @ 3419MHZ *42%*
*Cold Storm-* *s775 (65nm)*-E6400 @ 3400MHZ 
*Ben CLarke-* *s775 (65nm)*-E2140 @ 2409MHZ

Sorry guys, you didn't quite make it:

*Gam3Ra-* *s775 (90nm)*-P4 540 @ 4398MHZ *37%*
*cdawall-* *s775 (90nm)*-celeron 351 @ 4200MHZ *31%*
*Taz100420-* *s775(90nm)*-P4 524 @ 4122MHZ *35%*
*insect111-* *s775 (65nm)*-P D 945 @ 4025MHZ *18%*
*Canuto-* *s775 (65nm)*-P D 930 @ 3720MHZ *24%*
*niko084-* *s775 (65nm)*-P D 915 @ 3710MHZ *33%*

*socket 771* 
*Danthebanjoman* *s771 (65nm)*-intel Xeon @ 2339MHZ *50%*

*SKT 478* 
*dr.death* *s478*-p4 @ 4130MHZ *90nm*
*pinchy-* *s478*-P4 @ 4069MHZ *90nm*
*kasparz-* *s478*-intel celeron @ 3599MHZ *90nm*
*SKT 754* 
*fanik-* *s754*-sempron 2800+ @ 2999MHZ *90nm*
*Cdawall-* *s754*-a64 3000+ @ 2590MHZ *130nm*
*SKT 939* 
*regan1985-* *s939*-a64 3700+ @ 3300MHZ *90nm*
*Tatty_One-* *s939*-a64 4000+ @ 3268MHZ *90nm*
*lt_jws-* *s939*-opty 148 @ 3203MHZ *90nm*
*Wolverine-* *s939*-a64 3700+ @ 3180MHZ *90nm*
*sneekypeet-* *s939*-opty 170 @ 3102MHZ *90nm*
*erocker-* *s939*-opty 170 @3100MHZ *90nm*
*tatty_one-* *s939*-opty 170 @ 3050MHZ *90nm*
*BigD6997-* *s939*-0pty 170 @ 3001MHZ *90nm*
*shoe16- s939*-Opty 170 @ 3000MHZ *90nm*
*Wtf8269-* *s939*-opty 146 @ 3000MHZ *90nm*
*blacktruckryder- s939*-a64 3200+ @ 2825MHZ *90nm*
*athlonx2-* *s939*-a64 x2 3800+ @ 3160MHZ *90nm*
*p-jack-* *s939*-a64 3000+ @ 2805MHZ *90nm* 
*batou-* *s939*-a64 opty 165 @ 2724MHZ *90nm*

*SKT AM2* 
*Pt-* *sAM2*-A64 3000+ @ 2850MHZ  *90nm*
*pos pc-* *sAM2*-sempron3200+ @ 3168MHZ *90nm*
*solaris17-* *sAM2*-A64 3600+ @3008MHZ *65nm*

*SKT A* 
*curt-* *sA*-xp3000+ barton  @ 2760MHZ *260nm*
*Trigger911-* *sA*-xp-m2400 @ 2667MHZ *260nm*
*solaris17-* *sA*-AthlonXP @ 2340MHZ*260nm*


----------



## pt (Nov 22, 2006)

i got the best score with a 3000+ in the sm2 competition
in this board i reached 2850mhz /waiting for a new one)
can i join?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 22, 2006)

if its the highest for a 3000+ your in.

welcome to the club 

we just need a sig now.


----------



## pt (Nov 22, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> if its the highest for a 3000+ your in.
> 
> welcome to the club
> 
> we just need a sig now.



i guess i am, if i'm not, i will be in a near future


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 22, 2006)

How about my 146 at 3ghz, or does it have to be the highest 146 OC on this site?


----------



## pt (Nov 22, 2006)

wtf8269 said:


> How about my 146 at 3ghz, or does it have to be the highest 146 OC on this site?



isn't it?


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 22, 2006)

Pretty sure there are a few people at like 3.1-3.15, but I don't think they post very often.


----------



## pt (Nov 22, 2006)

wtf8269 said:


> Pretty sure there are a few people at like 3.1-3.15, but I don't think they post very often.



if no one decides to take your place you're in


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2006)

highest s754 i think with 2.48ghz (cpuz in the super pi thread) and highest ddr2100 speed of 346mhz(2.0-2-2-5) @2.75v


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 22, 2006)

new members-

wtf8269 
cdawall

welcome 

zek is making us a sig later too.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2006)

what am i in for? the cpu or ram and i should rephrase the cpu to the fastest s754 3000+ and the ddr2100 is ok in fact i have had it to 400mhz(2.5-3-3-8) just no screenshot :shadedshu


----------



## Canuto (Nov 22, 2006)

I have the highest OC on Stock cooling for a Pentium D, can i join tigger?


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 22, 2006)

Stuck so that people know that there's a club they can join . I'll make the sig after doing some chores. Once I make the sig though, a quick little note to power users wanting to join this club. If you want to be a member of both clubs, just use one of the sigs from one club and stick a little note in your signature for the other. I don't have enough time to squish mutliple sigs together lol.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 22, 2006)

everyone is welcome as long as you have a high oc on your cpu.ok it does'nt have to be as extreme as mine but it has to be pretty high for your cpu type.

when zek makes the sig(thx dood) you can use it.

shall i have a table on page 1 for a list of people in the club?.

can you please post your entry like these examples-

bob-a64 3000+ :3220mhz
bill-p4 630 :4110mhz
tigger69-e6300 :3918mhz

thx it will make it easier to do the list thx


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, please do that, as I should make a list of all current active power users. Clubhouses are so much fun . But right now, my injured Mom needs me to unload the dishwasher...brb.


----------



## Canuto (Nov 22, 2006)

Pentium D 930 - 3.72Ghz


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 22, 2006)

there ya go,i've put a member list on page one.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2006)

pretty sure im the highest athlon xp


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 22, 2006)

I have finished my work on the sigpic .


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 22, 2006)

solaris17 added.

thx a bunch zek


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2006)

thnx thnx


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 22, 2006)

get your sigs in zek's post no.19.

thanks again zek.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2006)

tigger we can update right? cause i can hit 2.4....


----------



## p-jack (Nov 22, 2006)

seems i come in 2nd place with my A64 300+ @ 2805... Duh  
but wait, it´s skt 939 not am2... any hope for me?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 22, 2006)

if its the highest 939 3000+ then your in.

if your not in the science mark list,i will need a cpu-z screenie for proof.

sorry solaris but same applies m8,i need a cpu-z shot for proof.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2006)

chek my sig


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 22, 2006)

i did,but that only shows 2.34ghz which is on the list on the first page.


----------



## p-jack (Nov 22, 2006)

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=061122/ScreenShot001969.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 22, 2006)

well done p-jack your in m8.

grab your sig in post no.19

added page 1


----------



## p-jack (Nov 22, 2006)

thnx a lot, sir!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 22, 2006)

So the OC club gets a sticky A. Hmmmmm


----------



## p-jack (Nov 22, 2006)

ah, there it is...


----------



## infrared (Nov 22, 2006)

I think i qualify for this!

had my P4 (3.2) to 5.15ghz

so far i've only managed to get my C2D up to 3.8ghz so far, but then crippled the board because of excessive voltage. But my goal for 4.x ghz is looking good for when i get a replacement.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 22, 2006)

which one do you want me to put in infrared? or i can put both in if you like.

can you post some screenie links please too,just to make it fair.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 22, 2006)

btw whats the highest vcore you've had into your c2d? mine was 1.475v,i know it needed more to stabilise it at that 3.9 but i really dont like going to high.

the highest stable was at 3.7ghz with 1.475v which i ran science mark at.(even tho' it says 3.5ghz)


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2006)

hey maybe this should be under overclocking and cooling since it is the oc club
oh and maybe you should seperate stuff fastest 
-s754 3000+ cdawall@2.48ghz
-s939 3000+ 
-sAM2 3000+ 
sound good?


----------



## pt (Nov 22, 2006)

cdawall said:


> hey maybe this should be under overclocking and cooling since it is the oc club
> oh and maybe you should seperate stuff fastest
> -s754 3000+ cdawall@2.48ghz
> -s939 3000+
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 22, 2006)

i've tried guys mite not be very good though.


----------



## Boneface (Nov 22, 2006)

Too Bad i dont have my754 64 2800+ anymore (its in the girlsfriends comp)....it was 1.8 oced to 2.5


----------



## pt (Nov 22, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> i've tried guys mite not be very good though.



so, is there only a 3000+ class?  not skt am2/939/754?


----------



## infrared (Nov 22, 2006)

Moved the thread.

here's proof of my insane overclock on a P4 640 3.2ghz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=115177


Give me a few days to get to 4ghz+ on my C2D, the board needs replacing before i can do any record-breaking with it  

Highest voltage i've been to on my e6400 is 1.5v, but i've never needed any more than 1.43v for 3.8ghz. On my watercooling it should be ok for up to 1.6v i expect.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 22, 2006)

added.

welcome to the big boys club lol

siggy on post no.19

i tried mine at 1.475v at that 3.9 but it was very unstable,it may have been coz my mem was oc'd from 900 to 1120.i guess it was a bit too much for the mem.


----------



## psychotix11 (Nov 23, 2006)

lol nice OC.  

My socket 478 3.2 will do 4.4, but it's in no way stable.  Though it's been solid at 4.0 for a while.


----------



## pt (Nov 23, 2006)

tigger, you need to put at the begin of the thread what is extreme overclock (how much mhz you need

i think for AMD's 2.8ghz is fine


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow this thread has really exploded since I last posted this morning. Couple of questions though.

How did I get in without being in sciencemark or providing a CPU-Z screenie? Also would I be able to edit my current sig with the clubhouse logo and stuff on it? I like my HL2 theme. 

Here is my CPU-Z validation.


----------



## p-jack (Nov 23, 2006)

the listing in post #1 looks quite nice now...


----------



## pt (Nov 24, 2006)

no more contenders to the club?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 24, 2006)

there shud be,theres still a few people with high oc'd chips on here.


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 24, 2006)

http://www.techpowerup.com/ocdb/details.php?id=176

Does that qualify ? 

(its got CPU-z screenies at the bottom)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 24, 2006)

yes it does,i'll add ya.


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 24, 2006)

Cheers Tigger! 

Just a suggestion mate, for the people with a 100%+ OC, put their name a size or two higher, cus thats a pretty damn good OC 

Make em stand out a bit


----------



## pt (Nov 24, 2006)

Pinchy said:


> Cheers Tigger!
> 
> Just a suggestion mate, for the people with a 100%+ OC, put their name a size or two higher, cus thats a pretty damn good OC
> 
> Make em stand out a bit



i agree


----------



## Clocked (Nov 24, 2006)

my P4 630 went 4016, my p4 650 went 4.6

going to look for the cpuz thing...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 24, 2006)

sorry,how do i make the font bigger?

and can people mention if it is a 100%+ oc.

thx


----------



## Lt_JWS (Nov 24, 2006)

Celeron D 331 2.66ghz

4.320ghz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=140164


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 24, 2006)

to make font size bigger, im not sure of the tag....just go into advanced, highlight the text and click the larger font size


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 24, 2006)

added lt jws.

sig post 19.


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 24, 2006)

EDIT: tag is as follows: [/ SIZE] (the "7" indicates that you want font size 7...7 is biggest)

note, no space after the backslash in [/ SIZE]

1
2
3
4
5
6
7


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 24, 2006)

cheerz,got it ave a look at page 1


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 24, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## Lt_JWS (Nov 24, 2006)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=101015

Here's my old Opty 148 @ 3.2ghz


----------



## regan1985 (Nov 24, 2006)

this clock works in every bench so its only fair i post this one!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 24, 2006)

added m8.

sig on post no.19


----------



## Judas (Nov 24, 2006)

Wot kind of club is it ..?   do i qualify


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 24, 2006)

its for people with high oc's.

50%+ for amd/c2d
4ghz+ for p4

if your not in the science mark list,you must post a cpu-z screenie of your oc.


----------



## Judas (Nov 25, 2006)

I am on the sm 2.0 list


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm still wondering if I would be able to just add some text to my sig that says "Extreme OC Club" or something?


----------



## fanik (Nov 27, 2006)

looool ehm ok

1. Sempron 2800+ sc754 (air cool) 3000MHz (FSB 375MHz) 1,62v (before 2900MHz/1,55v)
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=141643

extreme? vs 2,4-2,7GHz? vs water coolling?




Boneface said:


> Too Bad i dont have my754 64 2800+ anymore (its in the girlsfriends comp)....it was 1.8 oced to 2.5


default is 1,6GHz =)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 27, 2006)

is this good enough for an Athlon 64 X2 3800+?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 27, 2006)

50% on a Xeon 5110, socket 771, 1.6@2.4. These settings however overheat the memory under extreme load. Have to actively cool it and it'll be fine. Besides that it's 100% stable. CPU itself isn't making any errors.
Once I get a 5:4 divider to work I should be able to push it towards 3GHz.

Either way, I'm instantly #1 on the socket 771 list 


Also, there is an overclock database for this...


----------



## xvi (Nov 27, 2006)

*OC'd and air cooled at 29c*

Sempron 64 3400+ Sck754 90nm @1.4v 10x240=2400MHz
Zalman CNPS7700Cu
DFI LanParty UT nForce3 250gb
Corsair XMS PC3200 2x512MB (CMX512-3200C2)
ATI x850pro VIVO (unlocked 16 pipelines) --stock cooler

Air cooled and stock cooler on the x850.
CPU OC andunder load: 29c
GPU OC and under load: 65c
Ambient room tempature: Guessing about 10c

Stop looking at me like that! It started snowing outside, so I decided to open my window and find my max overclock.


What!?

As far as my overclocking knowhow goes, I'm a newbie with a bit of experience. I understand timings, how FSB works, etc... If you'd like to give me a few pointers, check my thread. I've bumped an extra 0.14 volts on this thing to see if I could get 241FSB, but no dice. I don't know if going any higher would help (I've heard it doesn't). My goal was to beat that Athlon 3000+, but I'm behind by only a few MHz it seems.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2006)

sorry xvi but 2ghz to 2.4ghz is'nt high enough.needs to be at least 50% oc.3ghz at least would be 50%.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2006)

athlon x2,same needs to be 50% at least so 3ghz.sorry.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 27, 2006)

this cut it? not to bad for my system eh  maybe try for a little more later.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2006)

added chewy m8,sig's on post no.19


----------



## p-jack (Nov 27, 2006)

this club is really getting popular...  

go on guys....


----------



## cdawall (Nov 27, 2006)

hey tig why dont you add how big each core is you know 130nm , 90nm , 65nm etc


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2006)

i will but you may have to correct me if some of 'em are wrong.lol


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Nov 28, 2006)

Didn't notice one for my CPU, tho not sure if its' enough 








Will get better, getting new ram right away, and this is on stock air, so going to get some new components and mess around more heavily  


Edit : Ah n/m I see now after reading more closely that it needs to be 50%, well just give me a week or 2 to get some better stuff and I'll get on this list


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 28, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> athlon x2,same needs to be 50% at least so 3ghz.sorry.



I have exactly 50 I have exactly 50 w00h00


----------



## OneCool (Nov 29, 2006)

I hate imageshack!!!!!!!!!!!! but imagevenue wouldnt let me post a thumbnail here :shadedshu 


Almost 60% on air


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 29, 2006)

added onecool-sig post no.19

somebody correct me please if some of the added die sizes are wrong.thx


----------



## Kasparz (Nov 29, 2006)

Does Northwood Celeron counts? have 80% overclock on BOX cooler and crap motherboard.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 29, 2006)

cause it does.

i need a cpu-z screenie tho'.


----------



## Kasparz (Nov 29, 2006)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=35249


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 29, 2006)

added m8,sig on post no.19


----------



## cdawall (Nov 29, 2006)

# Cdawall- s754-a64 3000+ @ 2480MHZ 90nm
130nm on that
* solaris17- sA-AthlonXP @ 2.34Ghz130nm
260nm on that i think?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 30, 2006)

thx for that m8,are the rest ok.i mainly guessed them lol.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 30, 2006)

ahh i missed this one # Canuto- s775-P D 930 @ 3720MHZ 90nm thats 65nm


----------



## Lekamies (Dec 3, 2006)

My old s939 3000+ venice @ 2929Mhz


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2006)

sorry-The requested URL /lekaj/tiltpi35.8.JPG was not found on this server


----------



## niko084 (Dec 5, 2006)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=121665

My best currently, running into voltage issues with my asus p5p800se I still need to volt mod.

And actually I have a 915 not a 920, I still don't know why it says 920 only real difference though is the VTS.

Either way 2.8 @ 3361.27, going for 5ghz on new mobo when I can afford it.


----------



## DR.Death (Dec 5, 2006)

i can run my prescot p4  at 3.95ghz i will post a screen shot later
ok i have  it running at 4.13ghz right now here is a cpu-z screen shot


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2006)

@niko084 a bit higher needed if you can m8.

@dr.death added m8.sig post no.19.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 5, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> @niko084 a bit higher needed if you can m8.



Well played around for about an hour this morning..
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=144080
3631.14

Intel 915 775 2.8ghz Presler
Best I think I'm going to get but I'll be shooting for more.


----------



## -Wolverine- (Dec 6, 2006)

A64 3700+ SanDiego
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=144315


----------



## p-jack (Dec 6, 2006)

anyone selling a skt.939 3500+/3700+ ? i want 3GHz too!!


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll probably be selling my 146 in the next month or two, but a local friend may already be buying it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 6, 2006)

@ niko084 added m8,sig post no.19
@-Wolverine- added m8.

can you only post relevant stuff in here please guys


----------



## Greek (Dec 7, 2006)

hey tig, i need to ask u sumit so pop on vent when u can, and i beat u on that test by the way.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2006)

on which test,on 3d mark 06 now i get 2800 cpu sccore.


----------



## Greek (Dec 7, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> on which test,on 3d mark 06 now i get 2800 cpu sccore.



nah not on that lol, on that perfromance 6 score, i gt 100 more: lol

i need to get 2 sticks of 1 gig ram and not like i have now in order to overclock well


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2006)

i think that test is a bit flawed tho'.its pretty obvious from my 3d 06 and science mark score that my machine is a bit more powerful than yours.

its not the size of the ram that matters m8.its the type.i only have 2x512mb's and they'll run perfect at 1090mhz.if your gonna get some more ram,make sure you do a bit of research and pick some good ram that has good reviews for oc'ing.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2006)

I can boot to windows at 3.3Gig which is enuff to provide CPU-Z evidence is that good enuff for the club??????  900Mhz overclock.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2006)

i reckon so,post a cpu-z pic and your in

remember guys,it dont have to be stable.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 7, 2006)

well in that case i need to find my 2.5ghz pics


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2006)

OK, work in progress, I'll get there, its just late here and need to sleep! What I do think is worthy with this 860 something Mhz overclock is actually the voltage I am doing it on, now this is some serious chip! 3.268 Gig on 1.35V, thats gotta be an acheivement.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2006)

Sorry tryin to make the pic clearer.


----------



## DOM (Dec 7, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Sorry tryin to make the pic clearer.



  the other one looks better nice oc


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> the other one looks better nice oc



Thanx, dont know if the voltage is a CPU-Z glitch TBH, I was messing around with voltages and I was finding that once I got past 3.2Gig she was not responding to higher volts so i started lowering and I dont really know where I ended up.


----------



## DOM (Dec 7, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanx, dont know if the voltage is a CPU-Z glitch TBH, I was messing around with voltages and I was finding that once I got past 3.2Gig she was not responding to higher volts so i started lowering and I dont really know where I ended up.



get the new cpu-z 1.38 i think that might fix it

tig does this make it my p4 or should i wait and see what i get with my C2D
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3494&d=1156520676


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 8, 2006)

there you go Tatty_One added,no.1 s939.sig post no.19


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> there you go Tatty_One added,no.1 s939.sig post no.19



Cheers!  still gonna work on the 3.3Gig


----------



## Wile E (Dec 8, 2006)

Where does 2.84 on an AM2 3800+ X2 get you in this club?

CPU-z Screen


----------



## regan1985 (Dec 14, 2006)

gonna get 3.3 again on mine and repost see if i can lead the 939 single core board hehe sorry tatty,good overlclock tho fair play


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 14, 2006)

regan1985 said:


> gonna get 3.3 again on mine and repost see if i can lead the 939 single core board hehe sorry tatty,good overlclock tho fair play



Bring it on!  .......Voltwars!


----------



## regan1985 (Dec 14, 2006)

i would have though u would beat me as you have beaten me and u r only using 1.35 volts try puting 1.5 through it and see what i can get i rekon possible 3.4, dooo it if u beat me i want u to win trying not on 1.35 volts lol


----------



## pt (Dec 14, 2006)

i will try to achieve 3.0 and more tomorrow with new board, i will post results later


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 14, 2006)

regan1985 said:


> i would have though u would beat me as you have beaten me and u r only using 1.35 volts try puting 1.5 through it and see what i can get i rekon possible 3.4, dooo it if u beat me i want u to win trying not on 1.35 volts lol



Have booted to 3.3Gig before but needed 1.575V for that, this mainboard will go up to 1.7V so have plenty of headroom as she still stayed cool at that but not gonna put all me eggs in one basket just yet, wanna see what you come up with first!  just got a SuperPi score of 24on 3.268Gig so she is going nicely.


----------



## regan1985 (Dec 15, 2006)

my super pi score is crap but i have also booted at 3.3 just need to play with my timings again, alto it wasnt stable ,i will have a screen shore soon hehe


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

regan1985 said:


> my super pi score is crap but i have also booted at 3.3 just need to play with my timings again, alto it wasnt stable ,i will have a screen shore soon hehe



Good luck!....it's healthy to have some competion


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 18, 2006)

Not wanting to hijack the thread but as I am top of the socket 939 tree at the moment and its a kind of extreme overclocking question I will anyways!  I am building a new rig in the New year and am gonna get me an E6600 plus probably a Anus P5B deluxe (unless there is better or about to be better for the same price, I aint paying no more!), the RAM was not decided until I stumbled across some of this stuff at a VERY reasonable price, I would welcome your thoughts on it:

http://www.corsairmemory.com/corsair/products/specs/TWIN2XP2048-6400C4.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 18, 2006)

looks ok to me tatty

i think the p5b-dlx is a fine board,what with the problems with the 680i boards.


----------



## Boneface (Dec 18, 2006)

So whats needed to get on this list?  will this do?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 19, 2006)

tigger just a slight correction my core is 130nm.


----------



## regan1985 (Dec 22, 2006)

had some time to play again, best i can do for now will have a go at getting 3380, which it did boot 1 day but this will do for now as it puts me in the lead  come on tatty show me what u got


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2006)

Shit voltage at 1.7......I could get 4Gig outta that!!!!   Am not resetting the machine until between Christmas and New Year but will have a go early next week, apart from that you deserve at least a little time on the top....enjoy whilst you can


----------



## regan1985 (Dec 23, 2006)

hehe good luck this will be a close call, i seem to have a nice little chip here running cool and high! going to use the ram out of my friends system to get more i rekon i can hit 3.4 lets see what u can get 1st  how much r u going to put in2 your cpu thats the question!


----------



## xman2007 (Dec 23, 2006)

can i get in with the highest software oc on a x2 3800+  got it at 2.53, lowered mem in systool to 266ddr and then bumped up voltage to 1.4 and fsb to 250 cpuz and systool screenie below, cant go anyfurther with software/oc as htt hits 1000 and no options in bios for lowering or oc'ing


----------



## overclocker (Dec 23, 2006)

I got my 2X 4400+ to  2600mhz em i in ? LMAO


----------



## xman2007 (Dec 23, 2006)

sarcasm wot is it agin lowest form of humour ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 23, 2006)

regan1985 said:


> hehe good luck this will be a close call, i seem to have a nice little chip here running cool and high! going to use the ram out of my friends system to get more i rekon i can hit 3.4 lets see what u can get 1st  how much r u going to put in2 your cpu thats the question!



But thats cheating! you are sposed to do this on your kit, not borrow other peoples, thats like me using the next door neighbours C2D extreme on 4.4Gig with memory running at 1275Mhz to win the SM2 competition!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> But thats cheating! you are sposed to do this on your kit, not borrow other peoples, thats like me using the next door neighbours C2D extreme on 4.4Gig with memory running at 1275Mhz to win the SM2 competition!



your neighbor has a C2D extreme at 4.4ghz


----------



## regan1985 (Dec 23, 2006)

well its my old ram as i am upgrading to a duo very soon so i started selling party of my computer so yeh it does count! anyway u still havent got near my score yet so i dont need to change my ram yet


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 24, 2006)

cdawall said:


> your neighbor has a C2D extreme at 4.4ghz



Sorry got that slightly wrong.....4.2 Gig


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 24, 2006)

regan1985 said:


> well its my old ram as i am upgrading to a duo very soon so i started selling party of my computer so yeh it does count! anyway u still havent got near my score yet so i dont need to change my ram yet




Thats cause I have not tried!, as I said, will do it sometime during the holidays, expecting a few games for Christmas so dont wanna keep re-jigging the rig.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 24, 2006)

regan1985 said:


> had some time to play again, best i can do for now will have a go at getting 3380, which it did boot 1 day but this will do for now as it puts me in the lead  come on tatty show me what u got



that chip will fry regardless of how cool it is. it wasnt designed to take that sort of vcore, and in fact that voltage is above and beyond its threshold. the chips can handle 1.65v MAX, and thats pushing it. let alone 1.7v.


----------



## regan1985 (Dec 25, 2006)

keeping it for about a month till i get a 165 that why i dont mind pushing it


----------



## regan1985 (Dec 25, 2006)

ohh yeh tatty dont push it 2 far make sure u have plated ur games u got for crimbo   im gonna be playing my ceasar on stock lol jst incase


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 26, 2006)

regan1985 said:


> ohh yeh tatty dont push it 2 far make sure u have plated ur games u got for crimbo   im gonna be playing my ceasar on stock lol jst incase



Got Battlefield 2142
Medieval 2 Total War
GRAW

 
Normally run day to day at 3.1Gig on 1.375-1.4 depending on how fineky she feels!


----------



## regan1985 (Dec 26, 2006)

i got Medieval 2 Total War aswell and ceasar 4 both great games would recomend, my rig is running at 3ghz just to give it a rest at 1.56v nice n cool aswell

shame i have to send my graphics card off to get modded soon


----------



## curt (Dec 29, 2006)

*hey*

amd 64 s939 3800+ venice 512kb cash 1.656v   fsb250.95 x12 3011 will post pic 

amd 3800+ temp was 25c at 3gh  


buddys p4 2.8 1mb cash [prescot i think] made it up to 1.6c 180sumthin fsb 3907mh stable will get pic if i can 

temp was about 45c stock cooler being feed chilled air

damit ill get thows pics  

 ok i got a soket a rekered maby

the one in the pic is a xp3000+ barton socket A runnen a voltige of 2.10 and crashed at 45c putting out 138w of heat acording to cpubid cooled by a chilled water/antyfreez system


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2006)

curt said:


> amd 64 s939 3800+ venice 512kb cash 1.656v   fsb250.95 x12 3011 will post pic
> 
> amd 3800+ temp was 25c at 3gh
> 
> ...




Nice but those voltages are too high for a Venice, should NEVER go above 1.6V and preferably no higher than 1.55V for prolonged periods, it's not just temps, it's also about stress on the CPU.  The San Diego core is a little more hardy although I get 3.2Gig on 1.525V.


----------



## curt (Dec 30, 2006)

*hey*

that depends on who u ask if my old xp3000 can take from 1.6v to 2.1 im shure this p.o.s 3800+ can take 1.8 maby more if only fryed 1 cpu by ocing so far it was a [celiron 1000 1.7v stock] fryed it trying to do 1500 with a voltige of 3.2v lol booted at 2.3v runnen 1400 that was before i tryed 3.2v of corse

plus i buy parts knowing im o.c the livin shit outa it so evin if i do lose a cpu no big deal i work at a comp store so not like its hard for me to get a nuther

and as for stress my ols xp3000 still runes just fine an i had it a 2.6gh at 2.10v for more then a year


----------



## dominick32 (Dec 30, 2006)

E6700 @ 4.80 GHz
81% Overclock


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 30, 2006)

curt said:


> that depends on who u ask if my old xp3000 can take from 1.6v to 2.1 im shure this p.o.s 3800+ can take 1.8 maby more if only fryed 1 cpu by ocing so far it was a [celiron 1000 1.7v stock] fryed it trying to do 1500 with a voltige of 3.2v lol booted at 2.3v runnen 1400 that was before i tryed 3.2v of corse
> 
> plus i buy parts knowing im o.c the livin shit outa it so evin if i do lose a cpu no big deal i work at a comp store so not like its hard for me to get a nuther
> 
> and as for stress my ols xp3000 still runes just fine an i had it a 2.6gh at 2.10v for more then a year




Well firstly dont compare an Athlon XP with the Venice core....different processes meaning the XP was fed at stock a lot more than the 1.4-1.45V Venice stock, and it does not really depend on who you ask, just rely on AMD's word for it, in their forums they strongly recommend against ever going higher than .15 above stock voltage, but hey it's your chip so you can do what you want.


----------



## curt (Dec 30, 2006)

*hey*

yeah its alot more wink wink nuge nuge lol my xp3000.s stock voltige is 1.600 or 1.650 cant remember but its off by 0.2 i dont consider that alot

considering it took 3.2v to fry a 1.7 volt celiron


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 8, 2007)

added-

curt in skt a
dominick32 in skt 775

sig post no.19(i think)


----------



## curt (Jan 9, 2007)

*hey*

thank u for putting up my cpu mark but arnt bartons 130nm


----------



## ace80 (Jan 9, 2007)

My mate just swapped me his p4 631 for my p4 630, coz it wouldnt run in his machine, and i'm now a very happy man!

voltage in bios set at 1.385v - (1.45v idle/1.39v load)

Do i qualify?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 9, 2007)

pentium d smithfield 820 from 2.8 to 3.444.

i'll add a cpuz ss later, im at school right now.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 9, 2007)

ace80 added m8-siggy post no.19

i need the cpu-z shot random m8 before i can add it.looks good enuff tho'


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 9, 2007)

check it out, how many people can say they have an undervolted overclocked stable cpu?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 9, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> check it out, how many people can say they have an undervolted overclocked stable cpu?



i have 1.4V and an oc on my a64


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 9, 2007)

1.35V on my cpu gives me 3 gig.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2007)

1.4 is stock on an 820. mines at 1.168 AND overclocked!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2007)

why is chewy in the club? i thought there was to be only one of each type of proc, and both tigger and chewy have e6300's...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 10, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> why is chewy in the club? i thought there was to be only one of each type of proc, and both tigger and chewy have e6300's...



Didnt think there was a limit on procs, initially the requirement was a 50% overclock I beleive.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 10, 2007)

I think it's quite racist that I'm not listed, I do run a socket 771 CPU at 390MHz from a default 266.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 10, 2007)

533mhz on a socket 370 celeron 433mhz  how bout that


----------



## ace80 (Jan 11, 2007)

Check this, booting to windows @5Ghz on AIR!!!
1.46vcore - 1.52v idle/1.47v load
Modded my zalman 9500, took out origonal fan and replaced with 120mm and got pc sitting precariously on window, 2x120mm intakes sucking nice british cold air 
I wish i could lower the multi but they only included that on the c1 revision


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 11, 2007)

there ya go ace80,changed to 5016mhz.what % oc is that?


----------



## ace80 (Jan 11, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> there ya go ace80,changed to 5016mhz.what % oc is that?



67% oc on cpu, but like i said, i wish i could drop the multi then the fsb would need to be 418, a nice 109% on that


----------



## niko084 (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a new record for myself here..

Intel D 915 2.8 at 3.71
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=156112


----------



## Damen78 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Ati Radeon 9550 256mb*

What Bios should I use to flash a Radeon 9550 256mb ID4153 RV350 GPU to a 9600 Radeon card?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 13, 2007)

Damen78 said:


> What Bios should I use to flash a Radeon 9550 256mb ID4153 RV350 GPU to a 9600 Radeon card?



Welcome to TPU! This is a CPU overclocking thread, go start a new thread under video card overclocking and there will be a queue of people to help you I am sure.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2007)

there ya go niko084,changed to 3710mhz.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 13, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> there ya go niko084,changed to 3710mhz.



how come i still havent been added?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2007)

sorry random,just done it.musta missed it or summat.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 13, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> sorry random,just done it.musta missed it or summat.



expect an update in a few days when i get my new mobo and ram


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 14, 2007)

Intel 930 @ 4206mhz
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=156563

*Edit:  A little higher this time:

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=156622


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 17, 2007)

@sno.lcn added,sig post no.19


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2007)

4ghz on a celeron D 351 good enough for the club?


----------



## infrared (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow, NICE ACE!! Glad to see you're really making use of my old board!


----------



## ace80 (Jan 18, 2007)

infrared said:


> Wow, NICE ACE!! Glad to see you're really making use of my old board!


Yup, i love it  Running 24/7 @ 4.65Ghz.
The mate i got this 631 off is searching his workplace to see if he can find the c1 or d1 revision, to make use of speedstep, then we'll find out just how far the fsb will go on this board 
I just got hold of the expandable tube/hose from my mums old tumbledryer, gonna see if i channel some outside air straight to the cpu, i'll take some pics if i can find my digital cam.


----------



## Grings (Jan 18, 2007)

im getting my old athlon xp-m back off my brother soon, will see what it can get and let you know, it used to do 2.4@1.5v(1.83@1.45 default), so i reckon it'll get quite a bit higher(was too scared to push it too far when it was my main rig, they were hard to find)
ive also got a san diego 3700, which ill o/c the crap out of when i get hold of a spare 939 board,its in a crappy nf3 at moment, and can only get 2.5ghz (it done 2.915 in my asrock dual)


----------



## ace80 (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, here's a few pics. A tumbledryer hose with a 92mm fan sucking air in to modded zalman 9500. Luckily i had lots of spare molex connectors to daisy chain to the fan on end. Currently running @ 4.86Ghz - 1.43vcore, idle temp 34-35°C, mobo temp 18°C


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm still not listed even though I have a 49% overclock on my Woodcrest. Which is about the highest possible at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 18, 2007)

did you post a cpu-z screenie dan? i'll make an exception for you with 49%(dont tell no one else).


----------



## infrared (Jan 18, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Ok, here's a few pics. A tumbledryer hose with a 92mm fan sucking air in to modded zalman 9500. Luckily i had lots of spare molex connectors to daisy chain to the fan on end. Currently running @ 4.86Ghz - 1.43vcore, idle temp 34-35°C, mobo temp 18°C



That looks very similar to what i used to do with mine in the winter before i got my WC system. Cept i used a smaller diameter hose, and an 80mm fan on the end. Bet you've got some sweet temps there


----------



## regan1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

about the only good thing about the uk weather its cold most of the year, great for low room temps   girlfriend doesnt like it when i say i have to leave the windows open for the pc tho lol


----------



## ace80 (Jan 18, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> about the only good thing about the uk weather its cold most of the year, great for low room temps   girlfriend doesnt like it when i say i have to leave the windows open for the pc tho lol



I know what u mean, my girlfriend and i live together but luckily i have a spare room which consists of pc and sofa bed, fitted draft excluders around door and just shut myself in when attempting high oc's. When she has any girlfriends over and i'm in the middle of a session they think i'm some crazy loon


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 18, 2007)

Would my P4 524 3.06Ghz@ 3.8Ghz be good, if not I will O/C some more when I get my new memory?

plus i do have CPU-Z screenie


----------



## cdawall (Jan 18, 2007)

4032mhz


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 18, 2007)

Ehhhhh?


----------



## insect111 (Jan 19, 2007)

Here's my Intel Pentium D 945, wasn't able to reach anything higher than 4.4GHz, I get random restarts. I only have a 450W no good PSU though I'm not sure if it's the one stopping me from overclocking any higher.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=158459


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 19, 2007)

hey, tigger, check out my new oc!!!

i plan on pushing it even further tonight!

PS: click the smiley.


----------



## ace80 (Jan 19, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> hey, tigger, check out my new oc!!!
> 
> i plan on pushing it even further tonight!
> 
> PS: click the smiley.


Nice one Random, going for that 100% oc, hope you get there 
Wish i could, that'll be 6Ghz tho, and some crazy extreme cooling 
Does anyone think water cooling would be any better than the chilled outside air being sucked in though my tube?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 19, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Nice one Random, going for that 100% oc, hope you get there



no, i'm going for a 50%  oc... that would be 4.2 GHz. its so close....


----------



## infrared (Jan 19, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Nice one Random, going for that 100% oc, hope you get there
> Wish i could, that'll be 6Ghz tho, and some crazy extreme cooling
> Does anyone think water cooling would be any better than the chilled outside air being sucked in though my tube?



If you went with a decent watercooling setup, you could probably run at 5ghz almost 24/7. And if you somehow mounted a large radiator outside in the cold you would probably be well on the way to 6ghz. 5.5ghz might be a more reasonable target though 

Also... you can use the full 1.7v without worrying about frying the chip


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 19, 2007)

i haven`t posted yet??
this is on air.the max benchable frequency.my max is 4005 mhz.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2007)

got little higher on the smelleron


----------



## insect111 (Jan 19, 2007)

got littel higher on the smelleron[/QUOTE]

Hello cdawall,

Mighty celeron you've got there, . Is this water-cooled cdawall? I only have air cooling and the ambient temp here in my place is quite high, hehehe, I want to try water cooling some time.

insect111


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2007)

insect111 said:


> Hello cdawall,
> 
> Mighty celeron you've got there, . Is this water-cooled cdawall? I only have air cooling and the ambient temp here in my place is quite high, hehehe, I want to try water cooling some time.
> 
> insect111



nope on an intel pentium D cooler


----------



## insect111 (Jan 20, 2007)

cdawall said:


> nope on an intel pentium D cooler



what memory would you recommend if I were to overclock my pentium D 945 further?


----------



## Gam3Ra (Jan 20, 2007)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=152337


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 20, 2007)

added/updated-

Taz
Cdawall
Insect111
Random murderer
Giorgos th
Gam3Ra


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2007)

insect111 said:


> what memory would you recommend if I were to overclock my pentium D 945 further?



on what motherboard?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2007)

woop woop 4.2ghz
stock cooling  (kinda Pentium D cooler)


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 22, 2007)

stock cooling!!!


----------



## pt (Jan 22, 2007)

cdawall said:


> woop woop 4.2ghz
> stock cooling  (kinda Pentium D cooler)



just saw in a portuguese forum 3 guys putting a celly 352 at 7ghz  
with a stage 1


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 23, 2007)

4505.6mhz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=159807


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 23, 2007)

sno.lcn said:


> 4505.6mhz
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=159807


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 23, 2007)

updated with new score snow.


----------



## pt (Jan 23, 2007)

tigger, i have a print scree here on tpu somewhere of my 3000+@3ghz


----------



## ClaytonCTA (Jan 23, 2007)

*Hi, This is my result.*


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 24, 2007)

EDIT:
click the smiley... :shadedshu


----------



## insect111 (Jan 24, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> updated with new score snow.



hello tigger69,

just a very minor correction, my P D 945 is at 65nm, , thank you very much!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 25, 2007)

cdawall- s775-celeron 351 @ 4078MHZ 90nm

shoiuld read 4.2ghz? no update yet?


----------



## Trigger911 (Jan 25, 2007)

can i join I've got a very nice clock outa my machine im pretty close to # curt- sA-xp3000+ barton @ 2760MHZ260nm. But I got a 2400+ XP-M(1.8ghz)  ill show you my clock speeds but they gonna keep goin up the max i hit is 120degrees f. 

My stats from the dashboard of mbm
------------------------------------------------------------------------+
|Total number of readouts: 150           CPU Speed: 2631 MHz              |
|Running from: 1/25/2007 12:07:45 PM     until: 1/25/2007 12:32:42 PM     |
+-----------------------------+----------+----------+----------+----------+
|Sensor                       | Current  | Low      | High     | Average  |
+-----------------------------+----------+----------+----------+----------+
|Case                         | 55° F    | 46° F    | 57° F    | 51° F    |
|CPU                          | 93° F    | 75° F    | 102° F   | 87° F    |
|Sensor 3                     | 32° F    | 32° F    | 32° F    | 32° F    |
|Core 0                       | 2.05 V   | 2.02 V   | 2.08 V   | 2.06 V   |
|Core 1                       | 2.91 V   | 2.91 V   | 2.93 V   | 2.92 V   |
|+3.3                         | 3.22 V   | 3.17 V   | 3.25 V   | 3.22 V   |
|+5.00                        | 4.97 V   | 4.95 V   | 5.03 V   | 4.97 V   |
|+12.00                       | 10.94 V  | 10.76 V  | 11.19 V  | 11.01 V  |
|-12.00                       | -12.77 V | -13.09 V | -12.60 V | -12.81 V |
|-5.00                        | -5.19 V  | -5.29 V  | -5.04 V  | -5.14 V  |
|Fan 1                        | 4560 RPM | 4560 RPM | 4687 RPM | 4623 RPM |
|Fan 2                        | 0 RPM    | 0 RPM    | 0 RPM    | 0 RPM    |
|Fan 3                        | 4440 RPM | 4066 RPM | 4500 RPM | 4355 RPM |
+-----------------------------+----------+----------+----------+----------+

pic from hot cpu 4


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 25, 2007)

i'll do all the updates tonite ok guys.


----------



## Trigger911 (Jan 25, 2007)

Alsome News I hope i make it  I lkove Bragging Writes


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 25, 2007)

if thats 1.8ghz to 2.6ghz i should think you'll be in


----------



## Trigger911 (Jan 25, 2007)

btw just clocked it upagain and im still stable as hell lol. im still raising the multi and the as5 isnt even broke in fully yet.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 26, 2007)

have a new O/C at 4122Mhz


----------



## freakshow (Jan 27, 2007)

4.01Ghz 9 1/2 hour dual Prime stable

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=147322


it didn't show my pic????thats werid


----------



## Trigger911 (Jan 27, 2007)

btw heres where  im at now gonna slow down the ram a bit see if i can take the fsb up a bit higher
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=161370


----------



## freakshow (Jan 27, 2007)

im new to your forums did i qualify here is a link to my pic sence it didnt show

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=97858&d=1166687481


----------



## Trigger911 (Jan 27, 2007)

your picture ant showing because you gotta be registered at the forum you got it hosted on and have it in your cashe to show. try www.imageshack.us for hosting its free btw


----------



## freakshow (Jan 27, 2007)

its alright i put a link up from my other forum that i use i think im the only  d 820 that hit 
4ghz on here


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 27, 2007)

i just set a new world record.
suicide shot at 114.75 THz:


----------



## insect111 (Jan 27, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i just set a new world record.
> suicide shot at 114.75 THz:



Too good to be true, . I guess nobody would want a world record so bad that he had to cheat,  .


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 27, 2007)

insect111 said:


> Too good to be true, . I guess nobody would want a world record so bad that he had to cheat,  .



psssh, thats not photoshop, i guarantee it. thats an authentic cpuz reading...


----------



## DOM (Jan 27, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> psssh, thats not photoshop, i guarantee it. thats an authentic cpuz reading...



its not real :shadedshu  man if you belive its real you need some help, cuz there no way


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 27, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> its not real :shadedshu  man if you belive its real you need some help, cuz there no way



i DONT believe it, but thats what cpuz is reading...


----------



## DOM (Jan 27, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i DONT believe it, but thats what cpuz is reading...



cuz what speed where your trying to get ?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 27, 2007)

4.5GHz...


----------



## DOM (Jan 27, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> 4.5GHz...



and thats on your Asus P5W-DH Deluxe mobo cuz are they kind of or are they the same as the ASUS P5B Deluxe in the Bois


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 27, 2007)

all updates done,tell me if anything is wrong ok guys.

trigger911 your in.siggy post no.19.


----------



## DOM (Jan 27, 2007)

does this pass?
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5387&d=1167746786

tig have you tryed the new bois for are mobo ?? 0910


----------



## Trigger911 (Jan 27, 2007)

btw you got a sig for us to sport around here


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 28, 2007)

@ Trigger911 post no.19 i think.

@DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E added,i have'nt tried 0910.i dont sometimes bother if it is a beta,i prefer to wait till it is released.have you tried it?


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> @ Trigger911 post no.19 i think.
> 
> @DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E added,i have'nt tried 0910.i dont sometimes bother if it is a beta,i prefer to wait till it is released.have you tried it?



no i havent and its not a beta ver  

Version 0910 2007/01/23 update  

as you can see it just cam out  but i wanted someone to try it before i did  see if they get a better OC mainly thats why, cuz i dont know how to go back to my current 

try it lol cuz have you seen i beat your SM2.0 score


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 28, 2007)

well i have the new bios on,it fooked up a bit tho' before i reset my oc settings-








 32ghz

i mite test tommorow and see if it oc's any better.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 28, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> well i have the new bios on,it fooked up a bit tho' before i reset my oc settings-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

still doesnt top my oc of 114 THz!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2007)

2.5ghz finally


----------



## insect111 (Jan 28, 2007)

cdawall said:


> 2.5ghz finally



@Random Murderer:

Try this beta version of CPU-Z, http://www.cpuid.com/beta/cpuz.zip

Just tell me if the links is dead. I hope it'll support your claim for the world record, hehehe!


insect111


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 29, 2007)

insect111 said:


> @Random Murderer:
> 
> Try this beta version of CPU-Z, http://www.cpuid.com/beta/cpuz.zip
> 
> ...



thanks, i tried it, but i still like 1.38 better.
it seems no matter what version i try, pc probe and cpuz will interfere with each other.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 29, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Check this, booting to windows @5Ghz on AIR!!!
> 1.46vcore - 1.52v idle/1.47v load
> Modded my zalman 9500, took out origonal fan and replaced with 120mm and got pc sitting precariously on window, 2x120mm intakes sucking nice british cold air
> I wish i could lower the multi but they only included that on the c1 revision



dude that fsb is leet


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 29, 2007)

3200+ at 2.8ghz stable


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 29, 2007)

new oc


----------



## freakshow (Jan 30, 2007)

4.1Ghz OC


http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=162491


http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=99523&d=1170126502


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

haha RM got beat


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2007)

cdawall said:


> haha RM got beat



shutup. i'll beat that tomorrow when the temp outside is gonna be 0C


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

see he is using a 975 chipset thats why you loose RM


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2007)

cdawall said:


> see he is using a 975 chipset thats why you loose RM



... are you an idiot? 
im on a 975 chipset as well...


----------



## freakshow (Jan 30, 2007)

lmao     


im curious what board do you have


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> ... are you an idiot?
> im on a 975 chipset as well...



ehh whatever

though he is on water


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2007)

freakshow said:


> i am on water



doesnt really matter. if im on air and the ambient temp is zero centigrade... well, you get the idea


----------



## freakshow (Jan 30, 2007)

lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2007)

freakshow said:


> lol



hey, what voltage are you pushing through your ram to get it at 5-4-4-12 @ 910?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> doesnt really matter. if im on air and the ambient temp is zero centigrade... well, you get the idea



i guess mine at 0C didnt oc any higher than my cpu @ 22C


----------



## freakshow (Jan 30, 2007)

v2.00 on the ram

stock is 1.9


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2007)

freakshow said:


> v2.00 on the ram



thats it?
wow...
well i guess ram size really DOES make a difference in the required voltage...


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> thats it?
> wow...
> well i guess ram size really DOES make a difference in the required voltage...



not really his may just need less volts on the abit board


----------



## freakshow (Jan 30, 2007)

im going to shoot for 4.2 ghz hopefully i will get lucky


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2007)

cdawall said:


> not really his may just need less volts on the abit board



ahhh, true.

oh well, the way i see it, g.skill comes with a lifetime warranty, so if i blow these sticks up theyll send me new ones, right?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2007)

freakshow said:


> im going to shoot for 4.2 ghz hopefully i will get lucky



good luck.

i'm shooting for 4.2 as well. thatll be the furthest i push it if it makes it...


----------



## freakshow (Jan 30, 2007)

humm dont know


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

i still beat both of you with the celeron @ 4,2ghz for now so


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2007)

freakshow said:


> humm dont know



well, the website says lifetime warranty for my exact sticks... so thats legally binding...
and believe me, i'll hold them to that.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2007)

cdawall said:


> i still beat both of you with the celeron @ 4,2ghz for now so



how bout a nice cup of stfu?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> well, the website says lifetime warranty for my exact sticks... so thats legally binding...
> and believe me, i'll hold them to that.



and ill email them the stuff you did to violate your warranty


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2007)

cdawall said:


> and ill email them the stuff you did to violate your warranty



good luck with that! 
they encourage overclocking! 
its pretty tough to fry ram with all the new tech, most boards wont even post if the ram is unstable.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> good luck with that!
> they encourage overclocking!
> its pretty tough to fry ram with all the new tech, most boards wont even post if the ram is unstable.



lol i still havnt found the ceiling with my cheapo ddr1 so far ddr500 isnt even making a prob


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2007)

cdawall said:


> lol i still havnt found the ceiling with my cheapo ddr1 so far ddr500 isnt even making a prob



yea, sometimes cheap stuff is really good.
i had two x 1GB sticks rosewill ddr 400, bought them at seperate times, they had different chips, but i could still run them in dual channel oc'd to ddr 475ish.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> yea, sometimes cheap stuff is really good.
> i had two x 1GB sticks rosewill ddr 400, bought them at seperate times, they had different chips, but i could still run them in dual channel oc'd to ddr 475ish.



lol you can run anything in dual channel i tried with 266 and 400 and they ran in dual channel @266mhz of course but still


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2007)

cdawall said:


> lol you can run anything in dual channel i tried with 266 and 400 and they ran in dual channel @266mhz of course but still



well, i thought it was an accomplishment... 
anyway, i'm off to bed.
night all.

ps:
freakshow: youre not keeping that 820 oc crown for long brother.
its down to the battle of the boards. it'll be interesting to see which board wins...


----------



## freakshow (Jan 30, 2007)

ok 4.21ghz 

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=162503

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=99525&d=1170130456

p.s. 
bring it RM lmao this is fun


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 30, 2007)

nice oc there freakshow(btw do you know my ex girlfriend? )

heres my old D 930 kicking it.-








i'll update tonite,ok guys.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2007)

freakshow said:


> ok 4.21ghz
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=162503
> 
> ...



when i get home i'll at least match that!
its almost in the negatives here, so i'll start oc'ing further as soon as i get home.


----------



## freakshow (Jan 30, 2007)

tigger69 thats a nice oc as well but im using pentium d 820 smithfeild cores hot hot hot hot 
and im going to shoot for 4.3 here later on


----------



## freakshow (Jan 30, 2007)

sh*t just hit the fan 4.3Ghz   

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=162682

i have something special planed later


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

lol schweet oc


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2007)

freakshow said:


> sh*t just hit the fan 4.3Ghz
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=162682
> 
> i have something special planed later



you hafta show what you have planned before i sho what i have planned!


----------



## freakshow (Feb 1, 2007)

internet was down hahahaha 



i'm glad to be back i missed you guys


----------



## freakshow (Feb 1, 2007)

ok i got a promblem should i try to shoot for 4.4ghz or just stand that i know i hit 4.3


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

freakshow said:


> ok i got a promblem should i try to shoot for 4.4ghz or just stand that i know i hit 4.3



either way, i say shoot for 4.4


----------



## freakshow (Feb 1, 2007)

whats the highest that you got up to RM


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

freakshow said:


> whats the highest that you got up to RM



i wont tell you until i see your max oc


----------



## freakshow (Feb 1, 2007)

come RM dont be like that


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

freakshow said:


> come RM dont be like that



i'm not gonna back down. what was your max? i bet i beat it...


----------



## freakshow (Feb 1, 2007)

i havent try anything higher yet lmao lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

freakshow said:


> i havent try anything higher yet lmao lol



so, so far your max is 4.3?
psssh, keep going...


----------



## freakshow (Feb 1, 2007)

what you hit 4.2 lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

freakshow said:


> what you hit 4.2 lol



... if i said i can beat 4.3, dontcha think that means i'm higher than 4.3?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 1, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> ... if i said i can beat 4.3, dontcha think that means i'm higher than 4.3?



you havnt


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

cdawall said:


> you havnt



what makes you think that?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 1, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> what makes you think that?



because whether you hit it or not i bet you were not stable at that anyway so the high oc is negated by not being able to use it


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

cdawall said:


> because whether you hit it or not i bet you were not stable at that anyway so the high oc is negated by not being able to use it



i wasnt stable at 4, i'm not shooting for stability. its called a suicide shot.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 1, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i wasnt stable at 4, i'm not shooting for stability. its called a suicide shot.



haha mines stable @ 4.2ghz


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 1, 2007)

updated random


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> updated random



thanks m8!


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

cdawall said:


> haha mines stable @ 4.2ghz



yea, but youre on a celly with a higher multi >.>


----------



## cdawall (Feb 1, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> yea, but youre on a celly with a higher multi >.>



and you point its also a prescott 90nm and yours a smithfield 65nm the average oc on a cleeron d 351 is 3.8ghz so mines GOOD


----------



## cdawall (Feb 1, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> updated random









?????​


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

cdawall said:


> and you point its also a prescott 90nm and yours a smithfield 65nm the average oc on a cleeron d 351 is 3.8ghz so mines GOOD



freakshow's and mine are awesome, other than the world record setters(>.>) the average oc is 3.6


----------



## cdawall (Feb 1, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> freakshow's and mine are awesome, other than the world record setters(>.>) the average oc is 3.6



my mobo and cpu and ram cost as much as your mobo you think yours oc's better?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

cdawall said:


> my mobo and cpu and ram cost as much as your mobo you think yours oc's better?



i dunno, but mine will get better sm2.0 scores at the same clock speed.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 1, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i dunno, but mine will get better sm2.0 scores at the same clock speed.



and that also has ddr2 maybe i should get some and plug it in mine it supports both ddr1 and ddr2


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

cdawall said:


> and that also has ddr2 maybe i should get some and plug it in mine it supports both ddr1 and ddr2



what board?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 1, 2007)

ECS P4M800 v1


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

cdawall said:


> ECS P4M800 v1



ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww,ecs.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 1, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww,ecs.



oh they are not that bad


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 2, 2007)

hey tigger can this get me in your club?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 2, 2007)

if its 50% oc or over,sure.

whats the x2 3800+ stock?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 2, 2007)

stock fsb is 200 x 10 = 2000mhz i have mine at 420fsb x6 =2562mhz good enough? i have a 110% oc on the FSB


----------



## freakshow (Feb 2, 2007)

cdawall said:


> and you point its also a prescott 90nm and yours a smithfield 65nm the average oc on a cleeron d 351 is 3.8ghz so mines GOOD



smithfields are 90nm there are 2 prescotts in one cpu just to let you know


----------



## freakshow (Feb 2, 2007)

i guess i will keep 4.3ghz as my highest until i see what RM got on his highest


----------



## cdawall (Feb 2, 2007)

freakshow said:


> smithfields are 90nm there are 2 prescotts in one cpu just to let you know



true but yours runs at lower volts than the celeron 90nm


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 3, 2007)

2.65ghz 10x265 1.46vcore 2.5-2-2-6 timings 3.0vddr


----------



## freakshow (Feb 3, 2007)

cdawall said:


> true but yours runs at lower volts than the celeron 90nm




mines ran 1.3vcore stock


----------



## Boneface (Feb 5, 2007)

How about mine now


----------



## freakshow (Feb 5, 2007)

Boneface said:


> How about mine now



hey bone was that stable just woundering i just got my e6400 yesterday along with my 8800gts i havent overclocked my e6400 just also woundering what do you run it on 24/7


----------



## Boneface (Feb 5, 2007)

freakshow said:


> hey bone was that stable just woundering i just got my e6400 yesterday along with my 8800gts i havent overclocked my e6400 just also woundering what do you run it on 24/7



Honestly i run at original because last time i overclocked i fried my board sometimes i run at 3.0 but mostly at 2.13


----------



## freakshow (Feb 5, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Honestly i run at original because last time i overclocked i fried my board sometimes i run at 3.0 but mostly at 2.13



oh ok thx


----------



## BigD6997 (Feb 8, 2007)

hehe just picked up my opti 170 CCBBE 0615 and put it streight to 2.8 ghz stock v's on air... im quiet sure this will hit 3.0 at least...

club here i come?


----------



## BigD6997 (Feb 8, 2007)

ok 3.0ghz is hella easy with this chip     






opty 170 CCBBE 0615
3.0ghz (50% oc) on 1.4v's

im priming it over night so see if its stable at this setting... if it is its what im running it at!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 8, 2007)

added BigD6997 
added bonface

well it seems to be going ok,theres quite a few members now.keep 'em coming


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Feb 10, 2007)

The reason i built a intel was cause of tigger's result's with his..So i used my old drive's then spent $500 on ram,processor,motherboard and power supply and got allmost a 90%overclock!!

thanks tigger... and i think i got the most for my money..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 10, 2007)

thats the idea m8,BANG FOR BUCK.intel has it right now.i'm sure it'll switch back and forth between amd/intel again.

i run mine at just 3.5ghz for stability.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 10, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> thats the idea m8,BANG FOR BUCK.intel has it right now.i'm sure it'll switch back and forth between amd/intel again.
> 
> i run mine at just 3.5ghz for stability.



yea, but still, 3.5GHz on a core 2 architecture processor is, in theory, twice as fast as a netburst processor at 3.5GHz.


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 15, 2007)

Bah, I'm not good enough  




Just 38%. But on a Quad. Doesn't that make it 152%?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 15, 2007)

Jadawin said:


> Bah, I'm not good enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can do better than that. KEEP GOING!!!


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 15, 2007)

Not without changing to heavy duty watercooling or phase change cooling... which isn't worth it


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 15, 2007)

Jadawin said:


> Not without changing to heavy duty watercooling or phase change cooling... which isn't worth it



whats your temperature?


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 16, 2007)

Mine? Around 37C  
The CPU idles in the middle 30s and goes up to the middle 80s when under full load for more than 1 hour.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 16, 2007)

Jadawin said:


> Mine? Around 37C
> The CPU idles in the middle 30s and goes up to the middle 80s when under full load for more than 1 hour.



 mid 80's? CELSIUS?
WTF?


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey, it's a QUAD core. 2x E6600 in one package and then it's overvolted and overclocked. Throttling temp (Tjunction) for those CPUs is 100C, so middle 80s is still fine. It seems very high, but it isn't. Not for those CPUs.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 16, 2007)

Jadawin said:


> Hey, it's a QUAD core. 2x E6600 in one package and then it's overvolted and overclocked. Throttling temp (Tjunction) for those CPUs is 100C, so middle 80s is still fine. It seems very high, but it isn't. Not for those CPUs.



i understand that, but what i dont understand is that the throttling point of the 6600's is around 65c, so these cant be the exact same cores as in 6600's like they advertise, they have been improved upon and THEN smushed together...


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes, it's stepping C3 according to CPU-Z. The latest Core2 Duos are C2. Maybe it's just that they kind of handpick the E6600 before making a Quad out of them. My cooling may improve anyway, a new big tower will be delivered tomorrow. I've got too much cable salad in my little midi tower now, airflow must be bad.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 16, 2007)

hey jadawin,nice system btw.what is the ds4 like for oc'ing? will it do high(500) fsb's like the p5b-dlx? i nearly went with a giga board but decided on the p5b-dlx.


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 16, 2007)

I had it stable with 450 FSB with my E6400@3.6 Ghz, didn't try any higher because of my RAM, the lowest RAM multi is 2, which was 900 Mhz already with fast timings.

It's a 1.0 revision, so probably the 2.0 or 3.3 revisions will do even better.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 25, 2007)

changed to 40% (on cpu speed) requirement.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 25, 2007)

http://img.techpowerup.org/070225/Capture045.jpg
47% for me.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 25, 2007)

added dan


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 25, 2007)

heres my 40% OC


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 25, 2007)

added athlonx2


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 25, 2007)

Hm. I'm still 38%. But I can get more for a CPU-Z validation hehe.


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 25, 2007)

Here we go:

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=172101

 42.458% OC


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 27, 2007)

can we have more than 1 cpu on the list? i have a celeron d 346 @ 4.1Ghz


----------



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> can we have more than 1 cpu on the list? i have a celeron d 346 @ 4.1Ghz



yes you can  i have 2 myself




			
				LIST said:
			
		

> # Cdawall- s754-a64 3000+ @ 2480MHZ 130nm


this one which should be @ *2500mhz*-->>link
and this one


			
				LIST said:
			
		

> # cdawall- s775-celeron 351 @ 4200MHZ 90nm


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 27, 2007)

ok.....now i have to beat your celeron d cda....lets see how high your will go


----------



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> ok.....now i have to beat your celeron d cda....lets see how high your will go



oh god

heres the thread i oc'd mine in
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=24061


----------



## rizzo (Mar 2, 2007)

Why are there 2 6300's listed? If tigger69's eliminating himself then i've got this.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2007)

rizzo said:


> Why are there 2 6300's listed? If tigger69's eliminating himself then i've got this.



b/c anything over a 50% oc can ben listed


----------



## DOM (Mar 2, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> changed to 40% (on cpu speed) requirement.




cdawall  he changed it to 40% as you can see above   but idk if thats 40%


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2007)

Still got the 4000+ so please keep that on the S939 list but here's my new Opty 170 first stab, I make it a 52% overclock, still S939.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> cdawall  he changed it to 40% as you can see above   but idk if thats 40%



got yah


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 2, 2007)

added rizzo
added tatty_one

you can have two or more cpu's in the list.

and how have i eliminated myself?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> added rizzo
> added tatty_one
> 
> you can have two or more cpu's in the list.
> ...



can you update my s754 A64 3000+ it should read 2.5ghz not 2.48ghz


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 2, 2007)

done


----------



## infrared (Mar 3, 2007)

lol, someone needs to knock my P4 out of top place! That was a long time ago i managed that


----------



## rizzo (Mar 3, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> added rizzo
> added tatty_one
> 
> you can have two or more cpu's in the list.
> ...



I took this 





> "only the highest oc'ers can join.the highest oc for your cpu type that is."


to mean only the highest oc per cpu type would be listed. Thanks for adding me and i wouldnt have a chance trying to match your oc. _**goes and kicks non 500mhz getting ds3**_


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 3, 2007)

@ rizzo,i considered the ds3,but i did'nt have the ich8R sb just ich8 which would have meant no raid.so i got the p5b-dlx which does at least 570fsb.

@ infrared,i wish my mem would do 900 at 444.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 4, 2007)

infrared said:


> lol, someone needs to knock my P4 out of top place! That was a long time ago i managed that



tell me how to temp vmod an ECS P4M800 and i'll beat it with this chip


----------



## psychomage343 (Mar 5, 2007)

can we change the extreme oc clubhouse to 3ghz or faster so i can enter, i'm trying so hard lol, i got 3.1 on a 4000+


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 5, 2007)

are any of your 939 overlockers running a 1:1 ram divider?


----------



## infrared (Mar 5, 2007)

woo, just found a screenshot of my P4 @ 5150mhz! Was just about to delete the folder to replace it with the new CPUZ, and thankfully i took the time to have a look inside it!

I think the voltage is wrong. It was at 1.7v (max in bios) at the time. From what i remember that was just a suicide run using setfsb, and it was definatly not stable, and crashed just after hitting F5 (screenshot key for cpuz).






^BTW, does anyone know why it says it's modified in August? All the screenshots in the folder say the same thing =/

I don't mind if it's not added to the list, because it was never validated @ that frequency


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 5, 2007)

mebbe thats the date you installed cpu-z?

i'll add it anyway


----------



## infrared (Mar 5, 2007)

Wicked, cheers bud


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 6, 2007)

infrared said:


> woo, just found a screenshot of my P4 @ 5150mhz! Was just about to delete the folder to replace it with the new CPUZ, and thankfully i took the time to have a look inside it!
> 
> I think the voltage is wrong. It was at 1.7v (max in bios) at the time. From what i remember that was just a suicide run using setfsb, and it was definatly not stable, and crashed just after hitting F5 (screenshot key for cpuz).
> 
> ...



holy freakin crap dude, was that on the p5w dh?


----------



## infrared (Mar 6, 2007)

Nope, that was on my old P5WD2 Premium that Ace has now  That was an awsome motherboard!

and holy crap! just realised that was on the 14x multi as opposed to the default 16x  High fsb FTW! I love looking at old overclocking screenshots


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 6, 2007)

funny that,my old p5wd2 was a cracker too.i had 4.4ghz outta my D930 in that board.was a lovely reliable board that was.


----------



## infrared (Mar 6, 2007)

The only issue i had with it was RAID 0. Whenever you go over ~300mhz fsb your raid array would die! 

Clocked like a gem though. I believe it's new owner has had it to almost 400fsb, and still stable.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 6, 2007)

i think i only got 294fsb outta mine tho',the cpu would go no higher i dont think.i bet the board woulda tho'.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 10, 2007)

new max of 2.56ghz on my a64 3000+ with validation 





1.72v in BIOS to pull this off think the chip is maxed out


----------



## infrared (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice one mate!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 10, 2007)

updated your score cdawall m8.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 10, 2007)

Wont win me any prizes, but some of you might like in on my competition


----------



## DOM (Mar 10, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Wont win me any prizes, but some of you might like in on my competition



how high have you gone with the multiplier at 7 ?


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 10, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> how high have you gone with the multiplier at 7 ?



That speed with this ram, I did have it to 490 x 7 with my xms2 but then it died! If I could change the ram divider it would go higher im sure, but the ram holds it back


----------



## cdawall (Mar 11, 2007)

infrared said:


> Nice one mate!



thanks hell of a lot of volts to get that though could go higher but i would need a higher divider on the ram(actually just on the fzcking samsung TCCC it was using 3.0-*7!!!*-6-15) and i dont want that though my CT-5 can do 265 @2.0-3-2-5  so that is not the issue just the TCCC


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 25, 2007)

Just a suggestion to get in, you could use CrstalCPUID, that shows your CPU's current frequency and the original, then it shows the percentage of the overclock. I can't join at the minute with a 15% oc, but heres a screenie of it showing the percentage. Still working towards that 40%. If anyone wants, I'll upload a safelist of temps for you too.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 25, 2007)

this is a far as i can get both of my machines stable,the celeron wont go any higher without volt mod(bios has no voltage control)


----------



## D007 (Mar 28, 2007)

why did i struggle so hard to get 3.0 ghz on an e6400 evga 680i sli with 4-4-4-12? lol . u guys have more with a 6300... any advice?


----------



## BigD6997 (Mar 28, 2007)

better update my mhz
3103


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 28, 2007)

D007 said:


> why did i struggle so hard to get 3.0 ghz on an e6400 evga 680i sli with 4-4-4-12? lol . u guys have more with a 6300... any advice?



Loosen your timings to auto or 5 - 5 - 5 - 15 and see how high you can go then


----------



## D007 (Mar 28, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Loosen your timings to auto or 5 - 5 - 5 - 15 and see how high you can go then



aww, but i thought this was the preferred timing. would having a higher core be better than having the better timing? ill try whatever lol..


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 28, 2007)

D007 said:


> aww, but i thought this was the preferred timing. would having a higher core be better than having the better timing? ill try whatever lol..



Your ram is DDR 800 right? and it is rated to do 400Mhz DDR800 @ timings of 4-4-4-12! So your problem is when you want to clock things up, if you dont put a divider in to keep your ram @ that speed it will go up with the fsb and cpu clock! So... the ram will say be running faster at timings that arnt really ment for the higher freq, so loosening the timings or giving the ram stupid amounts of volts which will most likely kill it very prematurely...

I would loosen timings take the cpu speed up and when you hit the cpu/fsb sweet spot you can tighten the timings accordingly, but dont expect to go back to 4-4-4-12 if you are running a 500fsb


----------



## D007 (Mar 28, 2007)

yea im ddr 800... ok i'll give it all a shot.. i didnt want to go back to "unlink" lol.. ever since i set bios to "sync" it let me change everything so simply. what about dropping the multiplier to 7? good idea?


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 28, 2007)

D007 said:


> yea im ddr 800... ok i'll give it all a shot.. i didnt want to go back to "unlink" lol.. ever since i set bios to "sync" it let me change everything so simply. what about dropping the multiplier to 7? good idea?



Your ram will do DDR 950 I would of thought with a little xtra voltage, I would leave your multi @ 8 imo, then if you get 475FSB 1:1 with your ram you will have a crazily fast cpu @ 3.8Ghz, thats if you can keep it cool and that would be the very highest you could go which is pretty darn fast!  only then would I think about dropping multi to 7, no point in paying the extra dollars for a e6300


----------



## D007 (Mar 28, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Your ram will do DDR 950 I would of thought with a little xtra voltage, I would leave your multi @ 8 imo, then if you get 475FSB 1:1 with your ram you will have a crazily fast cpu @ 3.8Ghz, thats if you can keep it cool and that would be the very highest you could go which is pretty darn fast!  only then would I think about dropping multi to 7, no point in paying the extra dollars for a e6300



i dont want to push it that far lol.. 3.4 would be fine.. 3.0 is acceptable but as long as i can keep it alive a year idc.. im upgrading as soon as i can.. this 1:1 ratio your talking about.. if i set it to 1:1 it keeps the fsb and the core cpu the same in my bios.. i cant run a 1500 memory lol.. so unlink it then again?and do it independently? so your saying not to mess with the core clock but insted use the fsb frequency? thats the only thing that will go around that number (475) with the (qdr) but i thought that just changed the memory not the core.. eesh.. lol.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 28, 2007)

D007 said:


> i dont want to push it that far lol.. 3.4 would be fine.. 3.0 is acceptable but as long as i can keep it alive a year idc.. im upgrading as soon as i can.. this 1:1 ratio your talking about.. if i set it to 1:1 it keeps the fsb and the core cpu the same in my bios.. i cant run a 1500 memory lol.. so unlink it then again?and do it independently? so your saying not to mess with the core clock but insted use the fsb frequency? thats the only thing that will go around that number (475) with the (qdr) but i thought that just changed the memory not the core.. eesh.. lol.



No DDR 1500 wont work lol

Can you not manually adjust everything? When I change my FSB to 450 it changes the RAM but I set the multiplier to 2 then it sets it at DDR 900 

When you change the FSB it will clock the cpu up higher, there is no getting around that, only changing the cpu multi to x7 will it make the cpu lower but allowing the fsb higher, so if you were to change the fsb to 400x7 you will have 2.8Ghz


----------



## D007 (Mar 28, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> No DDR 1500 wont work lol
> 
> Can you not manually adjust everything? When I change my FSB to 450 it changes the RAM but I set the multiplier to 2 then it sets it at DDR 900



wheni change my fsb that low i error out. i cant go below like 600 i dont know what multiplier your talking about that goes as low as 2..lol i dont have one.. i think..lol.. i have a 6-8x cpu multiplier.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 28, 2007)

D007 said:


> wheni change my fsb that low i error out. i cant go below like 600 i dont know what multiplier your talking about that goes as low as 2..lol i dont have one.. i think..lol.. i have a 6-8x cpu multiplier.



What is the max you have got? I will do some digging around to see if I can see what settings you have and can be changed in your bios 

Have you tried using ntune? That seems to beable to find the best clocks for your system!


----------



## D007 (Mar 29, 2007)

I heard ntune isnt as reliable as bios so ive been using bios.. i have the e6400 conroe on an evga 680i sli Mobo.. im running xp.  I'm still trying whatever I can think of to push this thing to like 3.1 or 3.2 at least. im going to loosen my timing to 7-7-7-21 and see where I can go. as per what Spootity recommended trying. ill try ntune maybe too.. but ntune worries me.. any software worries me for some reason in cpu overclocking..lol.. everyone ive used seems to have little issues that cause some kind of conflictions or errors or something. 

the conroes multiplier is 8x stock.. 6x minimum 8x max.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 29, 2007)

D007 said:


> I heard ntune isnt as reliable as bios so ive been using bios.. i have the e6400 conroe on an evga 680i sli Mobo.. im running xp.  I'm still trying whatever I can think of to push this thing to like 3.1 or 3.2 at least. im going to loosen my timing to 7-7-7-21 and see where I can go. as per what Spootity recommended trying. ill try ntune maybe too.. but ntune worries me.. any software worries me for some reason in cpu overclocking..lol.. everyone ive used seems to have little issues that cause some kind of conflictions or errors or something.
> 
> the conroes multiplier is 8x stock.. 6x minimum 8x max.



You could try ntune, see what it gives you increase wise, then set the bios manually to whatever it says


----------



## D007 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just kept messing with the settings.. up to 3.22 ghz now  at 4-4-4-15- t2 timing.


----------



## ace80 (Apr 25, 2007)

infrared said:


> woo, just found a screenshot of my P4 @ 5150mhz! Was just about to delete the folder to replace it with the new CPUZ, and thankfully i took the time to have a look inside it!
> 
> I think the voltage is wrong. It was at 1.7v (max in bios) at the time. From what i remember that was just a suicide run using setfsb, and it was definatly not stable, and crashed just after hitting F5 (screenshot key for cpuz).
> 
> ...


I remember when you posted this and thought i'd try to beat it, then i forgot all about it.
Well, he's the screenie from back then, totally unstable of course


----------



## infrared (Apr 25, 2007)

Damn you and your cedar mill lol. Nice one


----------



## ace80 (Apr 25, 2007)

infrared said:


> Damn you and your cedar mill lol. Nice one


I know lol, before my ram arrives i might pop it back in the commando with the coolit eliminator, i dont think i'll get any more though, at those clocks and voltages i think even the eliminator will have problems keeping it cool.
Hopefully it wont be too long until i post up a extreme oc with the e6420, stuck at 400fsb atm @3.2Ghz, all stock voltages, max load temps using tat for 30 mins 25/27 degrees C mobo:25degrees


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 25, 2007)

ace80 said:


> I know lol, before my ram arrives i might pop it back in the commando with the coolit eliminator, i dont think i'll get any more though, at those clocks and voltages i think even the eliminator will have problems keeping it cool.
> Hopefully it wont be too long until i post up a extreme oc with the e6420, stuck at 400fsb atm @3.2Ghz, all stock voltages, max load temps using tat for 30 mins 25/27 degrees C mobo:25degrees



Probs good idea to run it in abit before you push it to the max  

Remember that is the temp of the cpu surface not the cores, if your surface is that temp then im sure your cores will be fine though! Everest is a good bit of software for monitoring and benching


----------



## ace80 (Apr 25, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Probs good idea to run it in abit before you push it to the max
> 
> Remember that is the temp of the cpu surface not the cores, if your surface is that temp then im sure your cores will be fine though! Everest is a good bit of software for monitoring and benching



Dont worry i'm not planning on killing this just yet, how longs a good burn in period?
The temps i quoted are from core temp, tat always shows the temps a few degrees higher and lower sometimes , whats the recommended monitoring app?


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 25, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Dont worry i'm not planning on killing this just yet, how longs a good burn in period?
> The temps i quoted are from core temp, tat always shows the temps a few degrees higher and lower sometimes , whats the recommended monitoring app?



I ran mine @ stock for a week, then cranked things up abit @ a time, thats just my way! You must have xtreme cooling for those temps on the cores? Everest is what I use, the new 2007 is really good for showing correct read outs compared to 2006 I have found! Just torrent it


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 25, 2007)

if you hit 6GHz i will bow down to you as an overclocking god!


----------



## ace80 (Apr 25, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> I ran mine @ stock for a week, then cranked things up abit @ a time, thats just my way! You must have xtreme cooling for those temps on the cores? Everest is what I use, the new 2007 is really good for showing correct read outs compared to 2006 I have found! Just torrent it


I have the coolit eliminator, the freezones little bro 
http://www.coolitsystems.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=132


----------



## avioni (May 30, 2007)

im new to the forum, wanna share my OC i learned a lot from this forums.

i got pentium D930 3.0ghz
asus p5b premium vista edition
4gb cheap ram. (blitz)
2 sata drives
600w coolmaster psu
thermaltake bigwater cpu cooling
ati x1900xtx

got to 4.8ghz with FSB at 320
cpu vcore=1.53
dram v=2.25
pci express =100
memory options =auto

i cannot get past 4.8 cause if i raise FSB to 321 computer wont boot. nothing appears on the screen. 4.8 is good. it is stable i've been playing GRAW for a while with no problem. i would like to get to the 5.0ghz but i  hit the wall at 4.8 any help is apreciated.

almost forgot. i dont dare to rise the voltages more than what i have them. cause i couldnt find any info on how much voltage is too much. but if there is anyway to keep OC'ing ill get another radiator for more cooling


----------



## Random Murderer (May 30, 2007)

avioni said:


> im new to the forum, wanna share my OC i learned a lot from this forums.
> 
> i got pentium D930 3.0ghz
> asus p5b premium vista edition
> ...



it may SEEM stable, but you should still run orthos to see.
just search tpu's download section for orthos.


----------



## blacktruckryder (May 30, 2007)

Can i join?

My voltage was at 1.45.


----------



## avioni (May 30, 2007)

ok thanks murderer, do you think its possible to go more than 320mhz FSB on my rig? i mean have you seen a PD930 get more? btw cant download orthos from servers.


----------



## avioni (May 30, 2007)

ok got orthos, when i start a test just for cpu its good temps went as high as 65c  

but when i test stress some ram  i get a beep beep beep and an error message on orthos.

something not right with my memory settings cause i lowered the FSB to 300mhz and the test lasted 2 minutes after that same beep beep and error message. it with the ram cause it didnt do it with cpu only.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 30, 2007)

avioni said:


> ok got orthos, when i start a test just for cpu its good temps went as high as 65c
> 
> but when i test stress some ram  i get a beep beep beep and an error message on orthos.



it's not stable then.
if its stable it will run until you tell it to stop.
i let mine run until its completed one round, which takes about 8 hours.
as far as the temps go, you might need better cooling to cope with an overclock of that magnitude.

by the way, please fill out your system specs in your user cp. it will help us help you


----------



## avioni (May 30, 2007)

ok at 300mhz FSB =4.5ghz my cpu temp is fluctuation 58-59 keeps more to the 58 than 59c its been at that temp for 15 minutes now.

i dont know how to work with my memory timings so I left them in (auto) mode

also my board has predefined divider. lowest option is 533mhz from there it just goes up 1:1 with the fsb. according to cpuz  on memory tab. it says. freq=300 / fsb:dram= 1:1 /  latencies 4-4-4-11  / command rate 2T 

i need advice on the memory tuning part


----------



## Random Murderer (May 30, 2007)

avioni said:


> ok at 300mhz FSB =4.5ghz my cpu temp is fluctuation 58-59 keeps more to the 58 than 59c its been at that temp for 15 minutes now.
> 
> i dont know how to work with my memory timings so I left them in (auto) mode
> 
> ...



let's get it stable first, then we'll delve into that.


----------



## DOM (May 30, 2007)

If the MEM is'nt stable the CPU wont be 

And those aren't bad MEM TIM

Just use the {Small FFTs - stress CPU} to check if the CPU is stable if it fails its the CPU and if it doesnt use the Blend or Large if it fails its the MEM

And use superpi to check if you MEM TIM isnt bad, if it finishes it then the TIM is good  Try the 1M test


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jun 3, 2007)

blacktruckryder said:


> Can i join?
> 
> My voltage was at 1.45.




I just made it to 2825 Mhz. Windows stable, it couldn't make it through 1M in Super Pi though.
My temp was under 45c full load.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 14, 2007)

well my artic cooling freezer 7 is here ... but my vid card requires an rma .. ill get a 7600 gs to borrow ..tell you how teh OC goes


----------



## shoe16 (Jun 22, 2007)

can i join?


----------



## infrared (Jun 22, 2007)

First Page updated!

blacktruckryder and shoe16 have both been included


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is mine from the super PI thread if you dont mind me being lazy 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8240&d=1182126748


----------



## infrared (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice! I'll add it shortly


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2007)

can i join?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 25, 2007)

nope not good enough pos







tigger69 you mind updating mine?

validation
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=178119


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2007)

WTF? that is more than 40%


----------



## cdawall (Sep 25, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> WTF? that is more than 40%



woops forgot [/SARCASM]


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 26, 2007)

added pos pc
updated cdawall

nice to see this getting some attention again after all this time.

come on some of you new tpu members,you fancy getting in?

oh and thanks to infrared for updating it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 26, 2007)

heres my 939...sorta oldschool but oh well


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 26, 2007)

added mate


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2007)

so who here likes my OC on that sempron? that thing is a beast.My x2 4600+ can't score higher than it and i can't get higher(faster) on super PI with my x2. lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 26, 2007)

Heya Tigger! 

Can I join?

Celeron D 3.06 @ 4582.97


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 26, 2007)

if you can post a pic/cpu-z val link with your chip oc'd to at least 40% of course


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2007)

what % is my OC i think it is in the 60+% BTW my sempron was stable at that speed for 3D mark 05 and 06 also super PI 1m and 1hr orthos. I didn't want to keep it stressed much longer because the volts i was running and the temps were getting to 50c


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 26, 2007)

From my HWbot profile.Verification.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 26, 2007)

they DONT have to be stable at all,its just a highest oc club.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2007)

if you are talking to me i know i did read that i just wanted to let you know... I was vary proud of that chip.It served me well.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 26, 2007)

added JrRacinFan 

its cool if it is stable,but they dont have to be.

my e6300 was a corker of a chip too.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 26, 2007)

So Tigger where does this club meet to split a keg of Heineken?????


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 26, 2007)

Sweet! 

Hey you said you wanted a sig? I made both my avatar and the sig pic. Just LMK ....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 26, 2007)

the sig is on post no.19 on the first page guys.

@sneeky,lol i wish we could all meet up.with tshirts with the sig on or summat,and freak out all the people in the pub with a geek invasion


----------



## cdawall (Sep 26, 2007)

hey tigger Jrs % oc is 66.78%


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 27, 2007)

ok you can add me into this now tigger  


View attachment 9769


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

my old pentium D :'( 64.25% oc


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 27, 2007)

MY old pentium d


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2007)

As if!!!


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

stable ?  lol jk what scores are you getting murderer ? in 03 05 and 06 with your x1950's ?


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> As if!!!



hey, that's no photoshop! that's actually what cpuz told me it was running at.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 27, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> stable ?  lol jk what scores are you getting murderer ? in 03 05 and 06 with your x1950's ?



03 and 06 don't like to give me my scores because of orb, but 05 gives them to me (go figure...)
check out my 05 score here


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

just a bug  blame it on that asrock board


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 27, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> just a bug  blame it on that asrock board



asrock? i'm on an asus, baby!


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

still been beatern by me


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 27, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> still been beatern by me



where're your scores?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3439191 

that is with my amd 6000 but in a c2d i got 18673


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 27, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3439191
> 
> that is with my amd 6000 but in a c2d i got 18673



it won't tell me the score. orb doesn't like me.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

works for me try again  should the quad kill my amd 6000 ?


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 27, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> works for me try again  should the quad kill my amd 6000 ?



not really, it's essentially just an e6600 with two more cores...


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

but the 6000 is only suppose to compair to a e6600 and e6700 but as its near on its limits of the chip and only a 450mhz increase there plus a q6600 can oc alot further than the 6000 which it should leave it behind in the dust


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 27, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> but the 6000 is only suppose to compair to a e6600 and e6700 but as its near on its limits of the chip and only a 450mhz increase there plus a q6600 can oc alot further than the 6000 which it should leave it behind in the dust



to be completely honest, i got this chip running at 3000 and haven't bothered pushing it any further. not only would it be useless(i don't need that much power), but heat is a real issue here.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2007)

added jr's %age
updated athlonx2's cpu speed--you was already in mate at 2.8 ish
added mitsirfishi

lol random err i'm not adding that


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

lap the badger !!!! get some water on there


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 27, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> lap the badger !!!! get some water on there



lol, my processor is not a badger, its more like... a dingo...


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2007)

I suppose I should really try a 2005 run, have only done 2006 runs for the last year, be interesting to see what she will do.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

ill be getting the 2900pro soon so hopefully ill get in the dx10 mix


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> ill be getting the 2900pro soon so hopefully ill get in the dx10 mix



I might get a couple to see what they can do and then re sell.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

hopefully ill be ordering mine tomorrow  along with a p35 ds4 and a new cpu


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> hopefully ill be ordering mine tomorrow  along with a p35 ds4 and a new cpu



I aint paying £170 each for them tho!!  I am waiting to see if EBuyers stay at £140something when they get the powercolor in stock.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

yer that is why i hope that they are instock 2moro ;P


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2007)

I thought it was Monday?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

not sure i know ocuk said they wernt realising any till 30th maybe that is the official release date


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2007)

what cpu are you getting ^^?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

e6750 ^^ joining the club   see if i get a good clocker  with a good hsf should be alright getting the sycthe infinity will see who can push the fsb the furtherest   p5k premium vs p35 ds4 any takers on bets which will do justice


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> not sure i know ocuk said they wernt realising any till 30th maybe that is the official release date



OCUK are already selling one of their 2900Pro cards but not the other couple, they started selling the HIS model yesterday morning....check it out.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> e6750 ^^ joining the club   see if i get a good clocker  with a good hsf should be alright getting the sycthe infinity will see who can push the fsb the furtherest   p5k premium vs p35 ds4 any takers on bets which will do justice



dont get the infinity....talk to me first.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 27, 2007)

i want in 1100mhz oc boi


----------



## d44ve (Sep 27, 2007)

alright.. I want in.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Alright you two...make it easy on the guy and post the CPU-z screenie as requested


----------



## d44ve (Sep 27, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> Alright you two...make it easy on the guy and post the CPU-z screenie as requested



ok mom


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 27, 2007)

d44ve said:


> ok mom



I wish(sorta) cuz then I'd get first dibs on some sweet hardware...lmao!!!!

EDIT: then again Id prolly just ground you from your PC for putting your toothpaste covered mobo in my new dishwasher!!!


----------



## erocker (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, I'm going for the highest OC I can get.  Is the object of this club to get the highest possible cpu OC, or total system OC?


----------



## DOM (Sep 27, 2007)

erocker said:


> Ok, I'm going for the highest OC I can get.  Is the object of this club to get the highest possible cpu OC, or total system OC?


CPU


----------



## erocker (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like I fit nicely in between Tatty and sneeky!
Wish I wasn't using Vista.


----------



## DOM (Sep 27, 2007)

erocker, 

Microsoft Allows PC Makers to Downgrade to Windows XP from Vista


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 27, 2007)

can i join?




i'm planing to clock it higher when i get my new psu and rewired my comp
trying to reach 3ghz on this 2ghz cpu and then later try to reach 4ghz on 3ghz 400fsb cpu with air cooling


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> dont get the infinity....talk to me first.



ninja or mine then ? they are both pretty good


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> ninja or mine then ? they are both pretty good



No doubts, I have had the Infinity, Ninja and Mine, the mine is the cheapest and comes with a 100mm fan in the centre, add two 90mm fans on each end one sucking into extractor the other blowing and you get awesome thruput of air and let me tell you, little will come close on air, nothing comes anywhere near for price, as an example, at 4.1Gig I idle at 31C and never exceed 50C at full load, and thats the truth.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

is that using something like TaT or everest ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> is that using something like TaT or everest ?



Tat, Smartfan, Asus Probe


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Standerd for this X1300 was 450 MHz Core and 265 Mhz Mem to 668 core and 373 mem. Do I get to join the club ^_^



I would guess not as it's for CPU overclocking.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> Alright you two...make it easy on the guy and post the CPU-z screenie as requested



said screen shot is in my sig....


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 28, 2007)

along with everything else, should have seen it...lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2007)

added-

erocker
solaris17

nice to see some new members 

this is the best club  we are extreme,the creme,and we oc till they scream


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> added-
> 
> erocker
> solaris17
> ...



hellz ya boi!!!!!! cause we all know the best clockers are on TPU!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2007)

incidently,i got my p5k-premium in today.it went straight up to 450fsb with my chip which is what i had it at in the p5b-deluxe previously.the board is rev2.00g and its bios 0204

i will give it a few days to bed in,and see what it will do.















temps are 32c idle.

does anyone know if the 1t mem setting works on these?


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so tempted to go water to take the top AMD spot.  I think I'm going to need at least 1.65v's...


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 28, 2007)

erocker said:


> I am so tempted to go water to take the top AMD spot.  I think I'm going to need at least 1.65v's...



Thats damn good for air cooling....I could only run 2.9 stable with air. It took H2O to get me into the 3.0-3.1 mark. Can max this at 3.15 but it doesnt stay long at all. May try to get a screenie of it tho just to raise the bar a bit for ya.

Good luck if you go to H2O!!!!!


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2007)

My processor is a little wierd, it's rock solid at 3ghz.  I run it at 3 almost all the time.  If I go 1 mhz over 3 I have to raise my voltage from 1.375 (in bios, cpuz $ spdfan read 1.39) to a solid 1.475 and well beyond. (cpu-z screen says 1.504v)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 28, 2007)

same here i can run 3.1ghz rock stable at 1.475v any higher and she hates me


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 28, 2007)

get an eye full of these voltz...





Still running this while im posting...lol


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> get an eye full of these voltz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow  What kind of cooling setup are you using?  Just read your specs... I like!

If I were to buy my setup all at one place, where should I go?

Btw, this is what I usually run my system at:


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 28, 2007)

Check my specs...all those parts and some PCICE coolant. I did check the Idle temp with those clocks with everest it said 34*c...not too bad for 1.68V

Cant run my HT @ 1500 like yours , also it takes me a bit more voltz to run 3.0GHz, but this Crucial allows mw to run on a 180 divider!


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2007)

Actually those temps are pretty darn awesome!  Pricing new system now...


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 28, 2007)

there is a good look at where im at on a regular gaming stable basis.


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2007)

How is this system?: Link


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2007)

Check out my latency!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 28, 2007)

Only 2 differences between that setup and mine...#1 is the radiator size(I have the 2X120)...and secondly Im running a pond style 120Vpump (Hydor seltz). I think that would work for your needs ,but im cooling 2X7600GT's voltmodded on the same loop, so bigger was better when I put this all together!


nice latency there...i just ran it to see and Im at 46.4 myself


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2007)

So if I'm just sticking to the processor this setup should be good?  I'll get it as soon as I'm moved in to my new place!  This should hold me over till Phenom is out.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 28, 2007)

erocker said:


> I am so tempted to go water to take the top AMD spot.  I think I'm going to need at least 1.65v's...



I got mine (2nd place) on 1.55V.........who said 90nm chips dont run cool?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 28, 2007)

erocker said:


> I am so tempted to go water to take the top AMD spot.  I think I'm going to need at least 1.65v's...



lol ive done that on suiside on my my amd 6000


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I got mine (2nd place) on 1.55V.........who said 90nm chips dont run cool?



Yeah, and just to think if AMD chips didn't have the memory controller!  There would be even less heat!  When I reach close to 1.6v's my core idle temps are like 55 degrees!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2007)

my 6750 is doing well,upto now its at 485fsb/3880mhz.i have beaten my old 6300's sm2 score too

the vcore is 1.50v,max temp was about 53c and its on windows at 34c


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2007)

I reckon this just gets me in on the S775 as well as my old S939 score.......


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 1, 2007)

yikes some serious speed there tatty  you going for 4.4 yet


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 8, 2007)

added tatty one 

is no one gonna take my 111%


----------



## ace80 (Oct 8, 2007)

Tatty, what vcore you need for that?
Managed to push my e6750 to 4.2 last night but need serious volts - 1.73v  Haven't seen temps above 55°c tho


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 8, 2007)

omg 1.73v 

ive tried mine higher than 4ghz,but it will post at 520fsb but not get to windows.the max vcore ive tried is 1.6v,im quite suprised the chip will take vcore that high.i havent got the balls to try mine higher than 1.6v,even tho' these chips run cooler.

the max upto now on mine is 4ghz benchable.


----------



## ace80 (Oct 8, 2007)

I know scares the hell outta me. 4.2 is kinda benchable just not for 3d apps
1.65v get me comfortably over 4.1 benchable.
Think i've already hit the fsb wall tho, will boot to windows at 532, any higher just freezes at splash screen no matter what multi or chipset voltages


----------



## sno.lcn (Oct 8, 2007)

Here's the 4705mhz I hit last night, 5ghz should be doable...this is on air, I almost forgot about netburst.  Can't get past 4.2ghz on my x6800 without some of the cold stuff though.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=252005


----------



## cdawall (Oct 8, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> added tatty one
> 
> is no one gonna take my 111%



tempted to go find an old celeron 300A and put it on DI


----------



## ace80 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice going on the D945 sno.lcn

Here's my e6750 screenie just to validate





My old p4 631 did just over 5.2 booting to windows but nothing else, had benchable runs @ 5Ghz. I wish i still had her to pair with this mobo but i killed her when i was bored a few months back trying to get the IHS off  Infrared will be mad! This is how not to do it, as you can see most off the chip is still on the HS.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 8, 2007)

little bit of an uh-oh  there did you know you have to heat it to around 70C to get the core to seperate?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Tatty, what vcore you need for that?
> Managed to push my e6750 to 4.2 last night but need serious volts - 1.73v  Haven't seen temps above 55°c tho



Just a mere 1.55V to get to 4.2Gig...well if you want to be really accurate.....4.21Gig!.....I booted to windows this wekend at 4.3Gig on 1.62V   But was too scared to run SuperPi as I am on air....albeit very good air but Idle temps were ov er 40C and I didnt wanna risk it.....will do tho when it's colder.


----------



## sno.lcn (Oct 8, 2007)

Here's 100% and some change on my e2140.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=205621


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2007)

And here is a bit more for the club.......................... 4.25Gig......been a warm day today so temps were gettin a bit frisky   I have now booted to windows at 4.3Gig but temps were obscene.....warmer than a fly in a fart.....will have to wait till it gets colder to do a SuperPi at that speed.


----------



## ace80 (Oct 9, 2007)

cdawall said:


> little bit of an uh-oh  there did you know you have to heat it to around 70C to get the core to seperate?


Damn right, this was and is my first and last attempt at removing an IHS.
I read so many articles about it and remember them saying the 631 isn't one of the easiest.
It was going so well then it came to the heating point. Heat, try, heat, try, i could feel it going then the dreaded sound CRACK!!  So gutted  myself


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2007)

Anyone smell burning in this clubroom????


----------



## Wile E (Oct 9, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Damn right, this was and is my first and last attempt at removing an IHS.
> I read so many articles about it and remember them saying the 631 isn't one of the easiest.
> It was going so well then it came to the heating point. Heat, try, heat, try, i could feel it going then the dreaded sound CRACK!!  So gutted  myself


Wanna get an IHS off of an Intel? Refer to the link in my sig.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 9, 2007)

Added sno.lcn
Update tatty one

I`m glad to see this thread still alive.seems its a good pastime getting those max oc's


----------



## Wile E (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey, tig. I just realized that I posted in here ages ago when I had my X2 3800+. 42% OC at the time. lol. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=204392&postcount=114


----------



## ace80 (Oct 9, 2007)

Just noticed that on the front page that you've got my e6750 @ 5.2ghz , would be nice, should be 4.2ghz 525fsb


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2007)

4.4 Gig on air any good?


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 15, 2007)

Right, I am determined to get into this club. It is my goal


----------



## erocker (Dec 15, 2007)

Wait a minute... I should deffinitely have the highest s939 score, gotta find my screenshot of 3.41ghz


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> Wait a minute... I should deffinitely have the highest s939 score, gotta find my screenshot of 3.41ghz



Why?  are you not forgetting my old 4000+


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 15, 2007)

Well i final finished tweaking out my opty 165 wound up stable at 2724mhz 301x9 @1.3v i think it could go higher but my 4 sticks of value ram are holding it back.
strange tho how i managed to get a 50% oc outa it and then drop the voltage 0.50V and still remain stable in primeX2 nice tho it runs cool <50c under load


----------



## fanik (Dec 16, 2007)

lol ...939 only 3,4? hmm my 3,7 =)


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2007)

Socket 775 E6400 2.13 now at 3.4 and can go father if vista would allow it.
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=285593


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 20, 2008)

Can I join?







50% OC, stock was 1.6GHz.


----------



## vega22 (Jan 20, 2008)

do the links in my sig get me in?

e4300 @ 195%
semp3400 @ 125% (bit tame but i was volt limited in bios)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Socket 775 E6400 2.13 now at 3.4 and can go father if vista would allow it.
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=285593



Nice! Everybody watch out Cold Storm got his BloodIron! Hey man, isn't that board great?

@Ben 

Nice clocks. What's your ram settings and timings?

@Marsey

Killer overclocks you got there, good job!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 20, 2008)

61% OC ok? lol.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Socket 775 E6400 2.13 now at 3.4 and can go father if vista would allow it.
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=285593



I really dont think its vista....you must be missing something.






keep working at it...as I'm working to get my way to 4.0GHz!
Need to tweak some more settings!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 20, 2008)

Hmmm, a little better. 67% OC. It takes 1.6v real to get there, but it gets there. lol. I need to figure out my cooling issue. It's running a bit hot for a water setup. Putting load on it at these voltages = instant reset. It overtemps too quickly. Gonna try reseating the block, perhaps later today.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 20, 2008)

Updated

If anythings wrong,give us a shout 

Well done ben,your in 

Can you look on everest and post what % oc it is too guys please.


----------



## Mediocre (Jan 20, 2008)

sign me up


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 20, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Updated
> 
> If anythings wrong,give us a shout
> 
> ...



As requested...with Everest...figured while you are putting in the percentage, you could bump the MHz as well!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 20, 2008)

Updated-

Updated-
sneekypeet

Added-
mediochre


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 20, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Ben
> 
> Nice clocks. What's your ram settings and timings?



802MHz. 4-4-4-12-16, I could go to 3.0GHz, but it won't run F@H.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2008)

I bet if you loosen up those timings you could run @ 3Ghz.

Try out 5-5-5-13-16.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 20, 2008)

OK, I'll have a go now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2008)

Also, double check you have your ram divider set for 1:1. Because you will be close to the 400mhz fsb mark.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 20, 2008)

Yep, RAM divider at 1:1. Timings now 5-5-5-13-18 (wasn't an option for the last one, did it automatically), and 3.0GHz now runs F@H  I'll work out the new percentage.






EIDT: I make it 90%.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I really dont think its vista....you must be missing something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that not with the blood Iron.. that was my Gigabyte. It was a missing file at start up. and I disabled it but the board went doa. so I got something else to give to you guys!

E6400, at 550 Fsb. 
Blood Iron P35 mobo.
 Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2GB





Then when I turn on the Vantec Tornado






The vantec tornado can really cool down my system in the Cosmos. I get around a average 6 degree drop in temps. I'm using a 6 multi and I'm hitting a wall at 567 fsb. I believe it's my ram. The ram are doing good at 1100 1:1 but it's needing some cooling for it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2008)

Ummm .. I can't even read that man. 3.6Ghz e6400? 550fsb?


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2008)

Cold Storm why dont you use the 8X and just up the mem divider ?


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ummm .. I can't even read that man. 3.6Ghz e6400? 550fsb?



550*6  3.3GHz

can you get 4GHz out of it ?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2008)

hows this JR? 





@dom. 
I wanted to see what I can do with the fsb. I'm still working with this board since I got it Friday night. We oc'ed it til 3 in the morning and didn't want to try anymore. 
I'll be going and trying it with both a 7 and 8 multi soon. But first I need a cooler for my ram. Its running hot but not to hot.


----------



## Boneface (Jan 20, 2008)

This is my Pentium Dual Core 2140 1.6@3.2, the vcore is actually 1.36


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2008)

nice one! full 100% oc. what do you have everything at? and its what are you cooling it with?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2008)

Thats the stock cooler, Boneface!? Nice! 1.36 or 1.5, which one ... hmmm looks like 1.53v to me...

Oh and Cold Storm, Nice clocks.


----------



## Boneface (Jan 20, 2008)

That one was 1.5 but i realized later that all i had to do was increase the NB and i was able to do 1.35 just didnt take a screen of it and yes stock cooler


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks JR.. and sweetness on it being a stock cooler... wow... pretty nice airflow on the case huh?


----------



## Boneface (Jan 20, 2008)

Im blowing air that is now -23c into the case from a spot in my window lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2008)

you cheat! lol.. nah, thats sweet.. thats the way to do it!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 20, 2008)

Just tried 3.2GHz, no go there. Then again, stock cooling and 1.28V... I'd say that's pretty good.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Just tried 3.2GHz, no go there. Then again, stock cooling and 1.28V... I'd say that's pretty good.



oh yeah! its good man, just need to find that good cooler and you'll be sitting at 3.2 well.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 20, 2008)

Eh, maybe I can convince my parents to lemme get some extra fans as well as some RAM.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2008)

can try! never know?!?!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 20, 2008)

I think I just beat the World Record for beatring Crysis.

Installed: 12:04 Played till: 15:12 - 2 hour break - 17:21 - 19:56 - completed. That's 5:42 hours. Woot?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2008)

sweetness


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 20, 2008)

Then again, I was using a trainer...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2008)

???? what do you mean? a windows base thing??


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 20, 2008)

Yep:


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2008)

lol... nice! way to do it fast! lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 20, 2008)

figured I would end the weekend on a good cold note. Got to love Ohio winters!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> figured I would end the weekend on a good cold note. Got to love Ohio winters!



Damn you with that cold weather!!! lol... I'll just stay with my 6 multi and sit sweet there!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 20, 2008)

Random and I were just discussing something different to try out and see what you think. I believe that lowering the Ram timings and running say a 500-525 FSB with a 7 multi may perform better. Its yours tho tho play with, so I wont tell ya how to play with your own toys, but you may want to give it a try!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey, I'm all ways opened to suggestions! and if you think its something to try then I'll do so! ... nothing to hurt with doing that. I like the set up now, but if we can do better then why the hell not!??


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 21, 2008)

@ sneekypeet

I just can't wait to give this AW9D-Max a try with this celery. Oh and I stomped my temps, no matter what I do with my stock HSF i am getting no better than 39C idle 51C load @ stock.

Anyone have a stock C2D HSF they wanna donate to the "blow-up-Jr's-celeron" fund? LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @ sneekypeet
> 
> I just can't wait to give this AW9D-Max a try with this celery. Oh and I stomped my temps, no matter what I do with my stock HSF i am getting no better than 39C idle 51C load @ stock.
> 
> Anyone have a stock C2D HSF they wanna donate to the "blow-up-Jr's-celeron" fund? LOL



I got one and I know rm has one too! lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry im not in the club yet but I should be getting a E2200 in the mail in a few days its stock clock is 2.2ghz what would I need to get it too to join this club?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2008)

anything over a 50 percent oc. so around 3.4 or so. the front page tells you what your oc needs to be... its really anythign extreme...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> anything over a 50 percent oc. so around 3.4 or so. the front page tells you what your oc needs to be... its really anythign extreme...



says 40% but idk how much that is.. 3.0ghz right?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 21, 2008)

Lets just say this, overclock past my stock clocks k Shadowfold?

@Cold Storm

Either of you wanna give one up to a poor man?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 21, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Lets just say this, overclock past my stock clocks k Shadowfold?
> 
> @Cold Storm
> 
> Either of you wanna give one up to a poor man?



pm me


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 21, 2008)

YGPM, Random.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> pm me



he has rights to mine so you get two for one...


----------



## vega22 (Jan 21, 2008)

a nice screen for you, will this get me in?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 22, 2008)

Just a suggestion, how about ranking ppl by max CPU, FSB & RAM speed combo? The best balance always gives best performance. Eg; 3.2GHz\400FSB\1GHz memory trumps 3.4GHz\340FSB\1GHz memory.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 23, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Just a suggestion, how about ranking ppl by max CPU, FSB & RAM speed combo? The best balance always gives best performance. Eg; 3.2GHz\400FSB\1GHz memory trumps 3.4GHz\340FSB\1GHz memory.



I didnt even realize there was a ranking....I thought we were all trown in a list all willy nilly!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2008)

if that happens then i have to give up my 550fsb.. NNNOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! lol... it seems like a different thing to do...


----------



## Wile E (Jan 23, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Just a suggestion, how about ranking ppl by max CPU, FSB & RAM speed combo? The best balance always gives best performance. Eg; 3.2GHz\400FSB\1GHz memory trumps 3.4GHz\340FSB\1GHz memory.



3.6GHz/400fsb/1.2GHz mem


----------



## vega22 (Jan 23, 2008)

it should be on the percentage of the oc, as this is the extreme oc club.

or have 4 charts in the first post;

1 for %
1 rof mhz
1 for fsb
1 for ram

just my 2c


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 23, 2008)

Keep it simple!  Club has been running for ages so simple works.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2008)

I second that one. Tigger has the right way...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats why i want the percentages,its ok the way it is.Its not about who has the highest fsb or %,its about whats the most you can get out of your machine.This is just the place to show it off.

I like it the way it is.


Just keep posting them high falutin' oc's boys.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2008)

i need to post my 3400+ oc pics


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2008)

sneeky, friday i'm going to probably try 7 & 8 multi. What were your brick walls on them? 

cdawall- how do you like your gemin2? I'm thinking of getting one myself


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> sneeky, friday i'm going to probably try 7 & 8 multi. What were your brick walls on them?
> 
> cdawall- how do you like your gemin2? I'm thinking of getting one myself



it runs cooler without a fan than the stocker does but its kinda *huge* i only have one 120mm mounted on it right now and its running nice cool and silent


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 23, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> sneeky, friday i'm going to probably try 7 & 8 multi. What were your brick walls on them?
> 
> cdawall- how do you like your gemin2? I'm thinking of getting one myself



There was no wall with the 7 multi really because 500X7 is only 3.5GHz and when I ran 516FSB it was still just over 3.6GHz. I ran 225 over on the CPU voltage, to make the CPU stable.

I did go to an 8 multi with the windows open here and did break 4GHZ, but I doubt without more voltage it would have tested anything( pretty sure I was at 1.66V to the core then. Check post #565 for my 8X multi topout!

Also IIRC you are on aircooling....so your issue the whole time is going to be heat. No way around that issue for you at all, where I had acess to some chilly Ohio weather to help keep mine down. These B2's are warm when the Volts start flowing. ( I forsee a move to H2O in your  future J/K) 

Good luck!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2008)

cdawall- the size was my only issue, but then again the inside of my case is huge w/ very little in there.

sneeky- I'm looking in to water as we speek. rm and i have put a lil system in mind. just waiting on my tax retun then i'll figure out what i'm going to do. the gemin2 is looking nice w/ an ocz ram coller....


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 23, 2008)

I told random about it , but I will say it to you as well. There is a limited amont of room above the video card for a cooler, I suggested the Dominator version , as it has no thumbscrews in the ends like the OCZ does. Could be remedied by a trip to the hardware store to switch out the OCZ thumbscrews for some flathead screws tho.

Just something for you to ponder as my Dominator cooler only leaves about 8mm clearance to the card.

EDIT:  Got bored and thought a picture is worth it to show you what i mean. This is a picture that is taken as level as possible to the bottom of the Dominator. You can see how close it gets to the top of my 7600GT(HD3870 out for RMA). This may help you understand , I think the thubscrews on the OCZ may actually touch or potentially arc the card itself????


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2008)

i'm thinkin of going w/ the gemin2 w/ 2 120 fans. That way the ram can be cooled also


----------



## Co_Op (Jan 23, 2008)

E4400@3100 (9x345)@1.475V bios - 3DMark06 stable - too much voltage for my taste (and temps near 70C under load).
+55% over stock.
max fsb 410mhz@6x (105% over stock).


----------



## DOM (Jan 23, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I told random about it , but I will say it to you as well. There is a limited amont of room above the video card for a cooler, I suggested the Dominator version , as it has no thumbscrews in the ends like the OCZ does. Could be remedied by a trip to the hardware store to switch out the OCZ thumbscrews for some flathead screws tho.
> 
> Just something for you to ponder as my Dominator cooler only leaves about 8mm clearance to the card.
> 
> EDIT:  Got bored and thought a picture is worth it to show you what i mean. This is a picture that is taken as level as possible to the bottom of the Dominator. You can see how close it gets to the top of my 7600GT(HD3870 out for RMA). This may help you understand , I think the thubscrews on the OCZ may actually touch or potentially arc the card itself????


the OCZ comes with flathead screws  thats what I used for the bottom cuz it does get close to the card


----------



## Wile E (Jan 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> i'm thinkin of going w/ the gemin2 w/ 2 120 fans. That way the ram can be cooled also


Look into getting an Antec Spot Cool for your ram. Trt recommended one to me, iirc.
http://www.xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/misc-coolers/antec-spot-cool/

It's what I use. It's a handy little bugger, cools well, and it's easy to keep out of the way of everything.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 24, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Look into getting an Antec Spot Cool for your ram. Trt recommended one to me, iirc.
> http://www.xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/misc-coolers/antec-spot-cool/
> 
> It's what I use. It's a handy little bugger, cools well, and it's easy to keep out of the way of everything.



yea, i have one, might get rid of it. i dunno yet, but if i do i'll just give it to cold storm.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2008)

whats my use for it???  Or should I say need?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> whats my use for it???  Or should I say need?



RAM cooler. and you didn't take long to start shirking at work today


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey tigger, better update me! CPU-z Validation.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> RAM cooler. and you didn't take long to start shirking at work today



wasn't at work at the time of the post. let me sleep in for an hour more! lol


@jr sweet over clock! im sending it out today in a mrs dash box and a picture of a naked breast.....

chix breast that is!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL ....

Thanks man. I need sum ch1X3n breast!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh wait a second........







I think I figured this board out!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 24, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh wait a second........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



keep going! we want to see 5+ GHz!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> keep going! we want to see 5+ GHz!



hell yes we want to see! and more!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2008)

Until I reinstall Abit uGuru Uility ....

This is what you will see .... 





Give me 5 minutes


----------



## spud107 (Jan 24, 2008)

good work!


----------



## panchoman (Jan 24, 2008)

nice job man! now lets see that 5.0!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 24, 2008)

wow, i may hafta get me one of those just to blow it the hell up!
go cedar mill!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2008)

Best I can do mind you ... this is SMOKIN' HOT and I don't mean awesome....





Windows is barely bootable and I don't want to feed more voltage to the chip.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2008)

my god man! made me cream a lil!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 24, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Best I can do mind you ... this is SMOKIN' HOT and I don't mean awesome....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



w00t!
you're now in a very exclusive club, the 5GHz club!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2008)

Well that's it guys. FSB wall until I can get some better cooling.

EDIT: Also Tigger, my previous overclock was 49%. My 5Ghz overclock is 61%.
Here's a SuperPI @ 4.6Gz


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 27, 2008)

nice Overclock, Jr!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2008)

Damn JR. Next you need better cooling so you can give it some more voltage.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 27, 2008)

Exactly. I am playing around right now. I may need a ram cooler though cause I cant get these sticks to run 800mhz stable. I have them at 667.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2008)

just take a 80mm or 92mm fan if you have one laying around and put that on your ram. That is what i did. Does a great job cooling the ram.I have pushed 2.4v(i think) into my RAM and wasn't even warm to the touch.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah. I just need a complete cooling overhaul.

Here's my 24/7 stable clock ......
RAM is at 343(686)mhz 5-5-5-14 2.2v





Temps are IDLE @ 51C LOAD @ 63C Stock volts


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2008)

i don't know about Intel when it comes to temps.If my AMD would ever run that hot i would be turning the rig off.I want to see what you can do when you get better cooling. Also that is a nice 24/7 OC


----------



## Wile E (Jan 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i don't know about Intel when it comes to temps.If my AMD would ever run that hot i would be turning the rig off.I want to see what you can do when you get better cooling. Also that is a nice 24/7 OC


It's a p4 based Celly. That's basically how hot it runs stock.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well that's it guys. FSB wall until I can get some better cooling.
> 
> EDIT: Also Tigger, my previous overclock was 49%. My 5Ghz overclock is 61%.
> Here's a SuperPI @ 4.6Gz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080124/Capture004.jpg




great run
you just beat my a64 






but i was only @2.56 on my 3000+


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2008)

Make this your goal JR....
The Celerons are Intel's "equal" to the Semprons so you should be able to get this.If you can get 5ghz+ to run Super Pi then i am sure you can get this. If you got your ram running faster that would help a hell of alot.I was running around 930mhz.






BTW you beat my X2 4600+ when running slightly overclocked.congrats on that!





JR could you please link me to the RAM and mobo you have?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2008)

Very interesting. 

My RAM:
http://www.nextag.com/ocz-dual-chan...400-ddr2-800mhz-memory-2-x-1024mb/search-html

That's quickest link I could find.

Mobo is an Abit AW9D-Max:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Abit/AW9D-MAX

There isn't anyway I will beat that sempie with what I have currently.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks for the links JR.BTW nice mobo.You going to crossfire someday?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2008)

The near future may hold 2 7600GS's in SLi either that or a single 2600XT. I have to get my cooling cleared up though.

PS: 2 7600GS's = 1 8600GT in performance speak.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's my screenshot attached.

Hmmm I don't think there are any E4300 owners to compete with me, or they haven't come forward yet!  So I guess I have the honour? 

Anyway, it's of a 333 FSB x9 getting it to 3.0Ghz (rounded up). I run it stable also on 3.2Ghz but I didn't have a screenie... and feel too lazy to go in the bios to change the oc. (But I will if someone challenges my position!  )

I know that a 'stable' oc isn't required. Well, I haven't as yet seen how far this thing can go. It was stable on 3.0Ghz, stable on 3.2Ghz...  Probably I can get it to some 3.6Ghz as long as I don't run TAT or Orthos because being aircooled the temperature'd go out of whack!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 28, 2008)

look out, jr, cold storm and i are going to clock a celly d 347 on a dfi blood iron today. expect 5GHz+ numbers.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2008)

yes you better man! I need to be a part of another club!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> yes you better man! I need to be a part of another club!



lol! club whore, post whore, man whore... you're just a whore!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL, here's a pointer. Expect a 215fsb wall on stock volts.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> lol! club whore, post whore, man whore... you're just a whore!



Damn you! I shouldn't of took you to work today! lol... gotta be something in life! the more I know, the better off I am on life...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2008)

@Cold Storm

I dub thee .... Male Prostitute of the BloodIron!

LOL...

@random

What ram you running the board and proc with?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 28, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @cold storm
> 
> I dub thee .... Male Prostitute of the BloodIron!
> 
> ...



crucial ballistix tracer 1066. it has micron d9's.
and we didn't get the same chip as you, we got a c1 stepping, the same stepping that holds the current world record, 8.11GHz.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @cold storm
> 
> I dub thee .... Male Prostitute of the BloodIron!
> 
> ...



My first quote! lol... were using the same specs as I have in my system specs.... just changing out the processor


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2008)

Grrrrrr @ C1

It's alright though. Those tracers will give you tons of headroom when running a 1:1 divider. I am running a 1:2 divider w/ 4-4-4-12 and I still have some room with a 200FSB.

@BlackPanther

Not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2008)

and I forgot something to tell you jr.. I whore what i feel good about!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2008)

@p_o_s

2 seconds shy .... almost.....


----------



## Wile E (Jan 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @p_o_s
> 
> 2 seconds shy .... almost.....


I think it's time to go to water. lol.


----------



## watts289 (Jan 29, 2008)

athlon x2 3800+  oced to 3.0Ghz\


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @p_o_s
> 
> 2 seconds shy .... almost.....



what speed are you running there?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2008)

That was about 4.8Ghz with ram strapped to about 700Mhz 4-4-4-12.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 29, 2008)

Dont hold your breath, I started an "Over 4.4Gig" club about 3 months ago with my E6850 and it was a very lonely place!  I folded it after 3 days of lonelyness


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @p_o_s
> 
> 2 seconds shy .... almost.....



damn. told you if you could get 5ghz+ you could get it. Vary good job.This does show how much AMD was ahead of Intel before the C2D.I was running around 3.1ghz to get my score.
I like how i gave you a goal and how you are trying for it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @p_o_s
> 
> 2 seconds shy .... almost.....



Thats still pretty good man... 
Want to see mine?!?!


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, I'd like to join.



Havent been able to validate the checksum yet (the xtreme pi site doesnt load for me right now).


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2008)

nice little pi you got there! nice system also hawk
I'm loving the zalman btw!!!


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> nice little pi you got there! nice system also hawk
> I'm loving the zalman btw!!!



Thanks, and glad you like the Zalman. 

And for those looking, don't let the temps fool you (I'm on Air). My comp's in the basement and this was a cold boot. I've been stable at that voltage (well for the couple of hours I let Orthos run) at 3.825Ghz, but temps would touch 70C, so back down to 3.6 (1.44v).


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 1, 2008)

Finally getting to grips with this new motherboard and Xeon, have deliberatly over volted so that is not a factor and temps are still low, more to come I feel, have not attempted more as it's late, gonna try and get past 4Gig tomorrow but an almost 1.55gig overclock will do me so far!


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 1, 2008)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=306233

http://img.techpowerup.org/080131/extremeOC.png

Can I join?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2008)

It didn't work! the celly didn't even want to post... i guess its because of it being p35???


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 1, 2008)

LGA 775 socket for:
    - Intel® CoreTM2 Quad, Intel® CoreTM2 Extreme, Intel® CoreTM2 Duo, Intel® Pentium® D 
      or Intel® Pentium® 4 

From DFI themselves.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> LGA 775 socket for:
> - Intel® CoreTM2 Quad, Intel® CoreTM2 Extreme, Intel® CoreTM2 Duo, Intel® Pentium® D
> or Intel® Pentium® 4
> 
> From DFI themselves.


Does it have a minimum fsb it can run. I'm guessing it has to be at least an 800fsb chip?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Does it have a minimum fsb it can run. I'm guessing it has to be at least an 800fsb chip?



Yup, but that is with all P35 chipset based boards.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2008)

Did you guys maybe try to look up an 800MHz fsb BSEL mod for the Celly?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Did you guys maybe try to look up an 800MHz fsb BSEL mod for the Celly?



sure did. tried the bsel vcore mod too, thinking maybe it wasn't getting enough voltage.

i think that the blood iron runs a checksum and looks at the cpu string, if it doesn't like the string, it won't boot.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> sure did. tried the bsel vcore mod too, thinking maybe it wasn't getting enough voltage.
> 
> i think that the blood iron runs a checksum and looks at the cpu string, if it doesn't like the string, it won't boot.


Maybe a different BIOS? And double check your BSEL mods. Sometimes they don't take, and have to be redone.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm telling you guys, it will not work. It's not the CedarMill core, or the bus speed. It's something else.

Hey RM, try the celly on your board and see if it boots with the BSEL mods.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 1, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'm telling you guys, it will not work. It's not the CedarMill core, or the bus speed. It's something else.
> 
> Hey RM, try the celly on your board and see if it boots with the BSEL mods.




I just cut to the chase and desided to post about it here....http://csd.dficlub.org/forum/showthread.php?p=40306#post40306
Follow allong if you would like!


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I just cut to the chase and desided to post about it here....http://csd.dficlub.org/forum/showthread.php?p=40306#post40306
> Follow allong if you would like!



according to rgone, it's exactly as i thought.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2008)

we need to flash bios? your right, thats the only thing we didn't do...


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> we need to flash bios? your right, thats the only thing we didn't do...



Hey check my post with the link to DFI...I think its a wash no matter what you do!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah, I got what it was... just still a noob when it comes to that sort of thing... lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2008)

Update!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats a pretty nice ocing.. is there anything holding you back from going higher?!


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Thats a pretty nice ocing.. is there anything holding you back from going higher?!



in his other thread he said heat. his celery came with that bs low-profile cooler...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 8, 2008)

???? other thread??? i only have one thread where he's posted it... so why nuttkick me for nothing being a subscriber to that particular one??! Don't really get it...


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> ???? other thread??? i only have one thread where he's posted it... so why nuttkick me for nothing being a subscriber to that particular one??! Don't really get it...



lol, i wasn't nutkicking you, the nutkick was for the fact that he got the low-profile cooler....
and his other thread is here.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 8, 2008)

oh... now I get it! lol.. wow.. hmmm


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah low profile but switched it out with my celeron hsf and now I am voltage limited due to heat.


----------



## Co_Op (Feb 8, 2008)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=310035






+65% over stock
Bios settings:
CPU voltage 1.6 V
FSB            +0.3V
Northbridge +0.3V


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah, I changed a few things, I will post some screenshots when I get home but take a look at my specs!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 10, 2008)

Is a stable over clock required to gain access to the Extreme OC Club house, If not so i have gotten to 3.6 on air. I haven't tried higher than tho.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2008)

nope just a cpu-z and an everest percentage.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 10, 2008)

I will update it next week guys ok.monday or tuesday latest.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2008)

Well here, post this on the front then too instead of my last one tigger. 







Also don't forget to post my 5GHz clock too.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 10, 2008)

I got this chip running at 3.2 with a voltage increase... but it locked up when it tried to load explorer.exe. :/


----------



## vega22 (Feb 10, 2008)

103% 








> # marsey99-s775 (65nm)-e4300 @ 3640MHZ 103%
> # JrRacinFan-s775 (65nm)-e1200 @ 30407MHZ 90%


only us 2 with the everest screen, others need working out.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2008)

Don't worry Ben. It's our chipsets limiting us. I was able to get 3.2Ghz on 1.45 vcore. It just wasn't stable enough, so I dropped the fsb back to 3Ghz, upped my ram divider and now it's running like 3.2Ghz with 1:1 divider.


Nice clock marsey. Where's your CPU-z?


----------



## vega22 (Feb 10, 2008)

> ...cpu-z validation or a screenie of your desktop with the oc pictured.





tbh i forgot but everest uses cpuid too so...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2008)

Actually marsey. I was able to get my RAM to stable out.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

sweet man! looks good!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## vega22 (Feb 12, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Actually marsey. I was able to get my RAM to stable out.



when did i mention your ram?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh no, I was just saying is all. Take a look at the everest ss's.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 13, 2008)

Put me down for 100%


----------



## hat (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn! I have a 34% overclock on my RAM... just 6% shy... processor is impossible to get 40% out of... graphics card same...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 13, 2008)

That's one of the reasons I chose Intel for this build. AMD overclocks crap.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> That's one of the reasons I chose Intel for this build. AMD overclocks crap.



the p4s oc'd into 7ghz which was a hell of an oc but an AMD doing 3.4 or so outperformed them in everything but super pi so just because its not as high a percent oc doesnt make it a bad oc


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2008)

Intel is starting to look better to me because i have overlcocked AMD and i want something that can go higher i want 100%+ overclocks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 13, 2008)

Definitely agree with you pos. Architecture at stock, AMD is not much better but really do kick some. 

But once you overclock the C2D line, it really starts to shine.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Intel is starting to look better to me because i have overlcocked AMD and i want something that can go higher i want 100%+ overclocks.



 opty/semprons do 100%+ oc's


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 14, 2008)

cdawall said:


> opty/semprons do 100%+ oc's



Yeah and dont they damn need to!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2008)

cdawall said:


> opty/semprons do 100%+ oc's



my semp didn't overclock 100%


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah and dont they damn need to!



my semp did damn good.


----------



## sno.lcn (Feb 16, 2008)

Killed this chip last night 

4900mhz, Pentium D 945.  

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=314287


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2008)

was that at 24/7?


----------



## sno.lcn (Feb 16, 2008)

lol no it was on Dice.  I was hoping for at least 5.4ghz or so (6 would have been nice) before it died


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 16, 2008)

That really stinx sno. I like your current chip tho, really nice! 4.9 max so far? 

How come you don't post a cpu-z screenie and everest mem latency of it?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2008)

looks pretty nice sno.lcn


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 16, 2008)

Best somewhat stable OC on my Pentium 4HT:





I'd have to go liquid cooling to take it any higher


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2008)

That looks sweet Imperialreign! And thanks for getting me started on that Crazy picture Thread!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 16, 2008)

wanna know what would be cool? if  cpu-z added a catagory that told you what architecture your proc used....i think that would be nifty. maybe ill mention that in their forums.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 16, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That looks sweet Imperialreign! And thanks for getting me started on that Crazy picture Thread!



no prob, man - werd to ya mutha! 

that's the best OC I could manage though, but I don't run that fast cause all my benchmarking scores are actually lower at those speeds than if I run around 4.1Ghz.  Possibly, if I were to go liquid cooling, the reduction in temps might prove that higher speeds will lend better benchmarking scores, but for now there isn't much point.

But, I can hit a 50% OC on a Prescott with a x23 multiplier - on air . . . no small feat


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2008)

That is pretty nice man! and your right now small feet there! I'm going to wait til the the government gives me that sweet check in the late spring for water! Some nice stuff there!


----------



## sno.lcn (Feb 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> That really stinx sno. I like your current chip tho, really nice! 4.9 max so far?
> 
> How come you don't post a cpu-z screenie and everest mem latency of it?






When I got the validation I didn't realize there was a newer version of cpuz.  I didn't run SuperPI since I was sure I could hit 5ghz.  Here's my hwbot submission for wprime @ 4.9ghz on the e8400 though  http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=700296


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2008)

damn that is a hella fast time... I want to see 5ghz.


----------



## sno.lcn (Feb 17, 2008)

lol me too, more than you can imagine.  I'm hoping to get some LN2 next week so 5ghz shouldn't be a problem then


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 17, 2008)

damn dude!  LN2!

How in the world do you rig that stuff up anyhow?


----------



## sno.lcn (Feb 17, 2008)

Same cpu container as dry ice, but instead of keeping it full you actually have to maintain a certain temperature so it doesn't get too cold.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2008)

I have somethin' new for you guys!





http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=319117


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2008)

i've got a few for you. one is just short of 40%oc.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2008)

Good job fit!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks, the e8400 is 100% stable at 4.32ghz. and the e6700 and q6600 are almost bleeding at those clocks. i didn't end up getting the best chips i guess.


----------



## Snipe343 (Feb 27, 2008)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=321068 
theres my oc, its at 1.325v if anyone wanted to know


----------



## sno.lcn (Feb 27, 2008)

So close to 100% on the Xeon 3210 but it'ds maxed out :shadedshu

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=319474


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 27, 2008)

Ooh! What's ur temps like on that sno?


----------



## sno.lcn (Feb 27, 2008)

-70c


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2008)

wow! thats one sweet set up! how did you make the setup any ways?!


----------



## sno.lcn (Feb 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> wow! thats one sweet set up! how did you make the setup any ways?!



I copied this guy 

http://forum.abit-usa.com/showthread.php?t=128380


----------



## Wile E (Feb 27, 2008)

Where did you get the pot? I so want one for my cpu, and a couple for gpu.


----------



## sno.lcn (Feb 27, 2008)

I bought mine through someone else from Duniek at xtremesystems.  He takes forever but they're the best value I've seen, mine with copper base and aluminum tube was about $150 shipped, and I've heard he can do them as low as $100.

Also a bunch of other people there make them.  This section usually has people who you can order pots from


----------



## Wile E (Feb 27, 2008)

Ahhh, thank you. I was considering going phase and just doing no so extreme benches, but with the heat output of quads, phase can quickly become overwhelmed at high voltage. So I figured my best bet would probably be to stick with water for 24/7 use, and just go DICE for OC runs. Unless, of course, somebody knows of a phase unit with enough headroom to keep a quad sub-zero at crazy voltages(1.65+). lol.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Ahhh, thank you. I was considering going phase and just doing no so extreme benches, but with the heat output of quads, phase can quickly become overwhelmed at high voltage. So I figured my best bet would probably be to stick with water for 24/7 use, and just go DICE for OC runs. Unless, of course, somebody knows of a phase unit with enough headroom to keep a quad sub-zero at crazy voltages(1.65+). lol.



multi compressor setup and here is a place that sells all the stuff for your insane cooling needs but personally i prefer the good old fashioned fridge to phase change mod 

http://www.under-the-ice.com/index.php


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 28, 2008)

cdawall said:


> multi compressor setup and here is a place that sells all the stuff for your insane cooling needs but personally i prefer the good old fashioned fridge to phase change mod
> 
> http://www.under-the-ice.com/index.php



y'know - I humored the thought of actually taking a small, working fridge and building a rig out of it . . . would technically be easier

I still might, come summertime


----------



## cdawall (Feb 28, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> y'know - I humored the thought of actually taking a small, working fridge and building a rig out of it . . . would technically be easier
> 
> I still might, come summertime



small fridge nah you can get used huge ind fridges from schools and etc for $60 or so


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 28, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> y'know - I humored the thought of actually taking a small, working fridge and building a rig out of it . . . would technically be easier
> 
> I still might, come summertime



Dampness? With Dry Ice/LN2 the cooling is isolated, with a frdge it's everywhere!


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 29, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Dampness? With Dry Ice/LN2 the cooling is isolated, with a frdge it's everywhere!



true . . . but if one makes use of the evaporative equipment of a freezer's A/C, and a vacuum pump - there'd be less moisture within a sealed case like that than an ambient envorionment . . .






. . . in theory.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 13, 2008)

not sure if this will get me in, but comeon it's 900Mhz over stock on an amd, and i think the highest of my cpu type?


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 13, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> not sure if this will get me in, but comeon it's 900Mhz over stock on an amd, and i think the highest of my cpu type?



holy crap dude, nice oc!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 13, 2008)

new crazy oc on my brisbane in my cpu-z link in my siggy.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 13, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> new crazy oc on my brisbane in my cpu-z link in my siggy.



nice oc and nice avatar.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks man


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 13, 2008)

there hasn't been an update to post #1 in quite a while


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2008)

I haven't even seen tigger on here. I don't know what happened to that loving man from england! lol. But i do wonder.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 13, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I haven't even seen tigger on here. I don't know what happened to that loving man from england! lol. But i do wonder.



yeah, I noticed also he's been MIA . . .


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 14, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> yeah, I noticed also he's been MIA . . .



he's been on within the last few hours, he just doesn't post much.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 14, 2008)

While not as high of a percentage as some others, I have a new entry for the club.

48%, so far.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> While not as high of a percentage as some others, I have a new entry for the club.
> 
> 48%, so far.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> While not as high of a percentage as some others, I have a new entry for the club.
> 
> 48%, so far.





Didn't even give that Yorkfield a day to relax there, did ya?!

Good start, man!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> Didn't even give that Yorkfield a day to relax there, did ya?!
> 
> Good start, man!


I can never resist. lol. I boot to stock settings the first time, to make sure Windows takes the change well, then reboot and start clocking. Screw that break-in baloney. lol.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I can never resist. lol. I boot to stock settings the first time, to make sure Windows takes the change well, then reboot and start clocking. Screw that break-in baloney. lol.



yeah, I've been keeping myself at bay for the last week with this Q6600 - new mobo called for a re-install of XP, and I always do a clean install . . . I've been wanting to make sure the OS is "stable" so I know what's squirelly and what's not once I start the tweaking . . . and damn, it's been a looooonnnnnggg week


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> yeah, I've been keeping myself at bay for the last week with this Q6600 - new mobo called for a re-install of XP, and I always do a clean install . . . I've been wanting to make sure the OS is "stable" so I know what's squirelly and what's not once I start the tweaking . . . and damn, it's been a looooonnnnnggg week



I think you're just a wuss.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I think you're just a wuss.



not sure bout all that now  - after facing XP with a Prescott stable at 4.6 on air 

at least I can say I've only ever killed one proc in all my years, and by accident, too.  Pentium Pro on an ABIT board - I had a dislexic moment setting the switches and jumpers, and after POST, the CPU lasted about a min before acquiring a nice scorch mark in the center of it, and melting the CPU socket and destroying the board.

oh, well . . . we all face an epic fail sooner or later, right?!


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 15, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> not sure bout all that now  - after facing XP with a Prescott stable at 4.6 on air
> 
> at least I can say I've only ever killed one proc in all my years, and by accident, too.  Pentium Pro on an ABIT board - I had a dislexic moment setting the switches and jumpers, and after POST, the CPU lasted about a min before acquiring a nice scorch mark in the center of it, and melting the CPU socket and destroying the board.
> 
> oh, well . . . we all face an *epic fail* sooner or later, right?!



your phail is purple.

is that q6600 a g0?


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 15, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> your phail is purple.
> 
> is that q6600 a g0?



yeah, G0.

what you mean by purple?


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 15, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> yeah, G0.
> 
> what you mean by purple?



purple = epic.
haven't you ever played WoW?


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 15, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> purple = epic.
> haven't you ever played WoW?



no . . . sometimes I wonder if that's a good or a bad thing . . . especially after seeing SouthPark's "Make Love not Warcraft" episode - I have a couple of friends that are like that . . .


I haven't played a MUDD since the days of dial-up modems and on-screen text


----------



## Creatre (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, just got to 3.4ghz stable from my Q6600. I can go MUCH higher unstable though, so gonna take a shot of that here in a bit too. Wanna get my stable stuff done first though.  Hope the screen shot is big enough!


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 15, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Well, just got to 3.4ghz stable from my Q6600. I can go MUCH higher unstable though, so gonna take a shot of that here in a bit too. Wanna get my stable stuff done first though.  Hope the screen shot is big enough!



no, photobucket resized the friggin image. try imageshack.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> no, photobucket resized the friggin image. try imageshack.



Even better than that, use the TPU Image Host.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 15, 2008)

Edited it with the rehosted pic. I really hate photobucket now, they used to be great. :shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Well, just got to 3.4ghz stable from my Q6600. I can go MUCH higher unstable though, so gonna take a shot of that here in a bit too. Wanna get my stable stuff done first though.  Hope the screen shot is big enough!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080315/34ghz_CPUZ.jpg



Not too shabby. If you get a better cooler, 3.6GHz should be easy on around 1.5V.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Not too shabby. If you get a better cooler, 3.6GHz should be easy on around 1.5V.



Yeah. I'm running way too hot to up the voltage anymore. Just gonna break it in here for a while and water cool it this summer. I can get 4.0ghz but it's not Prime95 stable for more than 2 seconds. :shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Yeah. I'm running way too hot to up the voltage anymore. Just gonna break it in here for a while and water cool it this summer. I can get 4.0ghz but it's not Prime95 stable for more than 2 seconds. :shadedshu



Yeah, I could get 4GHz on my Q6600, but even on water I couldn't get it stable. It just needed too many volts.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, I could get 4GHz on my Q6600, but even on water I couldn't get it stable. It just needed too many volts.



Either way, this thing is considerably faster than anything else I've ever owned. I'm a huge multitasker, and I finally have a computer that keeps up with me. It's crazy. I can't imagine if I had your setup.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Either way, this thing is considerably faster than anything else I've ever owned. I'm a huge multitasker, and I finally have a computer that keeps up with me. It's crazy. I can't imagine if I had your setup.



I do a lot of encoding, so I saw a nice increase in that with this cpu vs the Q6600, but I'm a huge multi-tasker just like you, and to be honest, in everything but encoding and benching, I can't tell the difference between this cpu, and my Q6600 @ 3.6GHz (my 24/7 settings). That quad will serve you plenty well enough. Even 3.6GHz wouldn't really feel any different to you.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

I got a new picture for you guys! Q6700 at 3.5! Oh, I love 3.5 if you guys can't tell! Well here ya go


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I got a new picture for you guys! Q6700 at 3.5! Oh, I love 3.5 if you guys can't tell! Well here ya go



$300 cpu and that's how far you got? you should be at 4.2ghz with that baby. i just ordered mine.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

To tired to go any more tonight
for some reason C panel won't let me in on vista. Its all most 24 hours up. Sleep, and Sunday night go right with it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

Forgot to say Fits, Congrats on being able to get it for $299!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Forgot to say Fits, Congrats on being able to get it for $299!



patients pay off doesnt it? i sold the gigabyte GA-790FX-DS5 so i have the money now... q6600 is pending to MKMODS as well... so im set!


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> To tired to go any more tonight
> for some reason C panel won't let me in on vista. Its all most 24 hours up. Sleep, and Sunday night go right with it.



yea, we only clocked it for about an hour. got 3.5 stable and it's staying there for now. after some rest and research it'll be pushed further.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

Thats good to hear. and it sure does! Being as sick as I was this week has had a few good points for it at the end! Will be looking forward to seeing it in your baby next weekend fits! and RM, sleep sounds like a good plain brother!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2008)

yeah...expect to see some 21k benches with the 3870x2!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

I went 8800gt 1gb for me. Try something different for me, and learn Nvidia stuff in the process! but 21k does sound pretty nice!


----------



## Creatre (Mar 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah...expect to see some 21k benches with the 3870x2!



Heck yeah!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2008)

honestly.... this is my first ATI card EVER.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> honestly.... this is my first ATI card EVER.



I was a big ATI man back for the last 10 years or so, and this is my first NVIDIA card. 

I couldn't afford the 3700X2!


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> honestly.... this is my first ATI card EVER.



and how are you liking the red side?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice! First green here also.  Never been the Fan Boy type. I'll P.I.M.P anything that works well for me!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 22, 2008)

Just recently I tried out the red team, 2600XT 512MB ddr3, well i was disappointed. Highly disappointed. The card I bought, the backside ram chips burned up overnight, the first night I had it. I also am so used to nVidia's control panel and the normal tweaking.

I decided to hold off with my crossfire until HD4x's.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 22, 2008)

Believe it or not, this is my first NV card since the TNT days.

Cold Storm, when your Palit card comes in, let me know, we'll throw the 1.1V BIOS on it for a little more headroom. Oh, and not sleeping is no excuse for low overclocks. I wanna see 4GHz out of that thing, yesterday. lol.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, on my way to attempt to break a 50% OC of this Q6600.

This is a weak first attempt so far, as all I did was bump the BUS from stock(266) to 340, and vcore to 1.3v without screwing with any other settings.  Been stable for 4 days now.  30% OC so far . . . I'll be going further with it this weekend.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 22, 2008)

Zalman cooler, eh? Go 400*8 1.35V. Should give you a nice easy 3.2GHz stable. If you can manage 400*9 with less than 1.5V, you can try that too. Just watch temps. Don't really want to go above 72C on the cores.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 22, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Zalman cooler, eh? Go 400*8 1.35V. Should give you a nice easy 3.2GHz stable. If you can manage 400*9 with less than 1.5V, you can try that too. Just watch temps. Don't really want to go above 72C on the cores.



I'll keep that in mind - especially the core temps.  Right now they hit 46C at their hottest . . . I'm sure I can drop temps a bit, though, if I lap both the CPU and the cooler (which I haven't done yet ).

I'd like to hit a minimum of 3.6 - I'm pushing for 4.0 . . . not sure if that'll happen, though, even with the insane voltage this board is capable of . . . perhaps if I go liquid cooled, I could manage it . . . but saving that money for a 3870x2 right now


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 22, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Believe it or not, this is my first NV card since the TNT days.
> 
> Cold Storm, when your Palit card comes in, let me know, we'll throw the 1.1V BIOS on it for a little more headroom. Oh, and not sleeping is no excuse for low overclocks. I wanna see 4GHz out of that thing, yesterday. lol.



his palit has been in for the last day and a half.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 22, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I'll keep that in mind - especially the core temps.  Right now they hit 46C at their hottest . . . I'm sure I can drop temps a bit, though, if I lap both the CPU and the cooler (which I haven't done yet ).
> 
> I'd like to hit a minimum of 3.6 - I'm pushing for 4.0 . . . not sure if that'll happen, though, even with the insane voltage this board is capable of . . . perhaps if I go liquid cooled, I could manage it . . . but saving that money for a 3870x2 right now



One thing you gotta watch with the quads, small increases in voltage cause huge increases in temps. With 46 as a load temp (is that using Core Temp, btw?), going to 1.4V will probably push that up 10C.

After you buy the X2, I say you should save for h2o. I love it. Way better cooling with the same noise, or slightly better cooling for less noise. Can't go wrong either way.

It will likely take you a while I assume, so, if my plans for phase actually go thru, I'll sell you some of my h2o stuff cheap.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 22, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> his palit has been in for the last day and a half.



lol. I should actually pay attention sometime, huh?


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 22, 2008)

Wile E said:


> lol. I should actually pay attention sometime, huh?



lol, nice.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 22, 2008)

Wile E said:


> One thing you gotta watch with the quads, small increases in voltage cause huge increases in temps. With 46 as a load temp (is that using Core Temp, btw?), going to 1.4V will probably push that up 10C.
> 
> After you buy the X2, I say you should save for h2o. I love it. Way better cooling with the same noise, or slightly better cooling for less noise. Can't go wrong either way.
> 
> It will likely take you a while I assume, so, if my plans for phase actually go thru, I'll sell you some of my h2o stuff cheap.




yeah, I'll have to see how it goes with OCing this board.  Measuring temps with Everest, CoreTemp and Speedfan, and all 3 apps report the same temps . . . I try to go as far with the BUS overall as I can without having to raise voltage until I have too - some boards seem to run more stable with lower voltage, wheras other's damn near need Dominion Power plugged into them, know what I mean.  I also have to keep in mind that ASUS boards tend to run a good .08v+ below what you set them at, too (notice in my CPU-Z screenie, she's running 1.26).

IDK, once I find the max I can go with the CPU, I might lower the multi and try to take the BUS even higher . . . always a viable option as well.

I'll keep your HOH offer in mind as well - it'll prob be another 2 months or so until I can reasonably afford a 70x2 without shortchanging myself.  What kind of res and block do you have?  I'm considering building my own reservoir that will help with cooling as well, but I might decide to get lazy, too


----------



## Wile E (Mar 22, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> yeah, I'll have to see how it goes with OCing this board.  Measuring temps with Everest, CoreTemp and Speedfan, and all 3 apps report the same temps . . . I try to go as far with the BUS overall as I can without having to raise voltage until I have too - some boards seem to run more stable with lower voltage, wheras other's damn near need Dominion Power plugged into them, know what I mean.  I also have to keep in mind that ASUS boards tend to run a good .08v+ below what you set them at, too (notice in my CPU-Z screenie, she's running 1.26).
> 
> IDK, once I find the max I can go with the CPU, I might lower the multi and try to take the BUS even higher . . . always a viable option as well.
> 
> I'll keep your HOH offer in mind as well - it'll prob be another 2 months or so until I can reasonably afford a 70x2 without shortchanging myself.  What kind of res and block do you have?  I'm considering building my own reservoir that will help with cooling as well, but I might decide to get lazy, too


My block is a D-Tek Fuzion, and it's already nozzled for quads and has the Pro Mount kit. http://www.petrastechshop.com/dfuuncpubl1.html http://www.petrastechshop.com/dfuprha.html http://www.petrastechshop.com/dfuacnokit.html

My res actually isn't separate. It's actually a replacement top for my DDC-1 pump (which also converts the DDC-1 to 1/2" fittings). http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108063 http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6..._DDC-1T1TPlus_MCP-350355.html?tl=c107s156b145


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

Well Wile E, Palit card has been here since Thursday. I love the  card! Its my new toy! 
As for my Q6700. The baby will be oced to hell and back! You don't have to think I won't push this Blood  Iron to its breaking point!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 22, 2008)

i can post on the DFI/3000+ venice @ 3.4ghz i need to get it to boot with any oc before i can SS it though


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, here's my max with 24/7 temperatures-in-consideration:


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 31, 2008)

can i submit my new system? its in my signature thanks tigger


----------



## OnionMan (Mar 31, 2008)

Well I guess I'll toss mine into the group..







E4300 100% OC.. Stable, and used daily...


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 31, 2008)

lol got proof its stable you need your prime95 2x apps running or orthoes with at least 4 hours


----------



## OnionMan (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry, took me a minute to remember how to post an image..lol


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 31, 2008)

thats a pretty awesome clock what cooling are you using?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2008)

Trigger911 said:


> lol got proof its stable you need your prime95 2x apps running or orthoes with at least 4 hours



You don't need it to be stable to post it in the club.


----------



## OnionMan (Mar 31, 2008)

Trigger911 said:


> thats a pretty awesome clock what cooling are you using?



ty

I have a water cooled system.. I've ran warm water tests that make me think with a good HSF and fans on the bridges, it could do 3.5 on air..

I hope it's good enough to allow me to wait for the sockets to upgrade..


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 1, 2008)

ahh i had to prove with my socket a lol


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 6, 2008)

*Finally got it - Add please*

*112.5% Overclock - E2140 @ 3.4*


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

I have to say m8, its one sweet oc! and love the fact you have nothing really bottlenecking!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 6, 2008)

I found a CPU-Z link of my Sempron Stock 1.8GHZ OC 3.2
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=215645


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I have to say m8, its one sweet oc! and love the fact you have nothing really bottlenecking!



Thanks dude- appreciate it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey, every great oc like that deserves a good congrats! and Glad to see it like that! 

@P_O_S_PC, thats pretty nice also on a sep!


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 6, 2008)

pretty nice but this is for 5000+ be and btw my buddie got the same cpu at the same speed on a abit p35 pro off limits


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey, every great oc like that deserves a good congrats! and Glad to see it like that!
> 
> @P_O_S_PC, thats pretty nice also on a sep!



thank you :toast. Thanks...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 7, 2008)

I can finally join the cool club
http://img.techpowerup.org/080406/oc2.jpg


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2008)

DaMulta, how did you get GPU-Z to show up everything???







It gives me nothing, and I don't want to send it in till I can show everyone


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 7, 2008)

Pretty nice man


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't know, I'm cool like that I suppose.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2008)

Its probably it! need to get the whole Palit drink from ya for the next weekend! Got some stuff to celebrate, and waiting to see about getting this baby oc'd even more!


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 7, 2008)

lol cant wait for the rebate


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 7, 2008)

just hit 50% OC stable with this Q6600 on air cooling . . . due to temps, I don't think I'll be able to shoot for the 4GHz mark; not until I get an HOH setup


----------



## Wile E (Apr 7, 2008)

Bet you can do 1.5V with an Ultra120E.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 7, 2008)

This only took a couple of hours to do.....






I think I need faster ram.....


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 7, 2008)

Well done so far mate.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2008)

you might need faster ram... Is it really SLI Cards??? I thought you had at 1gb card... what' you have man!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2008)

SLi 1GB cards, yes I belive I need faster ram but that's like 500 bones.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Ummm DaMulta ....

I liek your rig and all but why you need so much power for?


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ummm DaMulta ....
> 
> I liek your rig and all but why you need so much power for?



because he can, DUH!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> because he can, DUH!



Yeah, I am just saying. Unless he is being sponsored or somethin'. Who knows still a kickass rig and nice score!


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, I am just saying. Unless he is being sponsored or somethin'. Who knows still a kickass rig and nice score!



he's part of team palit.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 8, 2008)

he is part of Team Palit. DaMulta[oclit] right there! 

@Damulta! nice seeing it be our cards! Now if I can just get over the 940 Memory problem!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Mmk, I understand now. So that means he is sponsored by Palit then? If so, that is badass! Congrats DaMulta, something I never knew!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2008)

I run the oc team ocLIT.


It's just in it's starting stage.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I run the oc team ocLIT.
> 
> 
> It's just in it's starting stage.



i want to join


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2008)

People that are on it right now, are known to have fried hardware. PUSHING IT TO THE MAX!!!

FEAR THE FROG


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> People that are on it right now, are known to have fried hardware. PUSHING IT TO THE MAX!!!



haha what about 2.2v thru a 130nm newcastle?


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 8, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Bet you can do 1.5V with an Ultra120E.



probably could - Z9700 is good, but lacking for the limit . . .

bet I might be able to pull it off with a liquid setup, too . . . if I can get a Prescott 524 cool and stable enough at 4.6GHz for a round of PiFast . . . 


(where's a wicked-evil smilie when you need one, eh?)


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 8, 2008)

Well daMulta, my computer will be pushing now! I want to make this Blood Iron sweat balls! Since getting this amazing card, I just want to oc this beast, and everything else!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh hey Storm, whenever you get bored of that BloodIron, push it my way ok?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 8, 2008)

I will take that into account man. I'm looking into somethings... I want water on here... just needing to fix it up...


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> haha what about 2.2v thru a 130nm newcastle?



that's it? i pushed 2.7 thru mine!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 8, 2008)

and what happened after that!?!? lol


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> that's it? i pushed 2.7 thru mine!



was yours on the stock AMD cooler? and i need a pic of that!


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> and what happened after that!?!? lol


you gave it to your sister, lol!



cdawall said:


> was yours on the stock AMD cooler? and i need a pic of that!



no, it was on a cooler master hyper tx2.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 8, 2008)

oh right! lol.. and now she loves and hates me! lol..


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

edit: @ rm....pansy mine was on stock


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 8, 2008)

thank you for callin me that Cdawall! lol... I didn't know how to oc til that computer.. so the cpu cooler was on it before even ocing.. lol


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> thank you for callin me that Cdawall! lol... I didn't know how to oc til that computer.. so the cpu cooler was on it before even ocing.. lol



woops that was to rm


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm wondering if I could hit 4.6Mhz with 1.7v


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I'm wondering if I could hit 4.6Mhz with 1.7v



so no comment on the 2.2v thing and joining ocLIT


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 8, 2008)

If you get better ram, maybe?! but is it hitting a wall right now before uping the volts??

@cdawall.. it was my system... he now has the board and I gave her the Abit board


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> If you get better ram, maybe?! but is it hitting a wall right now before uping the volts??
> 
> @cdawall.. it was my system... he now has the board and I gave her the Abit board



My motherboard keeps the ram unlocked from one another


No new members for ocLIT ATM

You can always come and play tho


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 8, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I'm wondering if I could hit 4.6Mhz with 1.7v



i would be disappointed if my quad didn't even hit 4.6 MHz undervolted...
maybe you meant GHz?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2008)

GHz did I really need to type that lol


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 8, 2008)

Where do i sign up for team palit lol i want some kick a$$ gear hehe all i really need is a good sli setup and ill be happy.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 8, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> probably could - Z9700 is good, but lacking for the limit . . .
> 
> bet I might be able to pull it off with a liquid setup, too . . . if I can get a Prescott 524 cool and stable enough at 4.6GHz for a round of PiFast . . .
> 
> ...


You can deffo do it on decent water. I pushed 1.65V thru my Q6600 for bench runs with my Swiftech Apogee GT block with 3/8" lines. (not that 3/8" is a bottleneck with a single block loop.) Ran 24/7 at 1.5V.


----------



## magibeg (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey i just realized that i'm technically able to join this club . 50% oc is easy on a q6600 though...


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 8, 2008)

magibeg said:


> Hey i just realized that i'm technically able to join this club . 50% oc is easy on a q6600 though...



yeah - my biggest thing, though, is getting used to the _actual_ core temps and not some CPU-socket-region sensor.  This is the first proc I've had that reads internal.  Before, if I saw a CPU reading of 50C, I knew the CPU itself was much higher.


----------



## magibeg (Apr 8, 2008)

Well i figure thats actually a good thing, in theory gives you a better idea of whats going on. Whats scary is the fact that some programs could read your core temps incorrectly. I'm sure its lead to atleast a couple dead chips somewhere in the world


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 12, 2008)

magibeg said:


> Hey i just realized that i'm technically able to join this club . 50% oc is easy on a q6600 though...



A 50% OC is a 50% OC - don't knock it


----------



## Wile E (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey tig, you updating anytime soon? Posted a 48% OC a while back with my QX. Here it is again, just to make it easier. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 12, 2008)

I haven't seen tigger on for quite some time! Took him almost 4 months to put me up onto the first post... Wonder if he's doing all right?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 13, 2008)

I am still around,just not as much as i was.

I've been playing wow quite a lot with a few friends tho'.Got my warrior to lvl 70 

I will try and update soon,next week deffo,ok.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 13, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> I am still around,just not as much as i was.
> 
> I've been playing wow quite a lot with a few friends tho'.Got my warrior to lvl 70
> 
> I will try and update soon,next week deffo,ok.



horde or alliance?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

Its all good man, you have a life other then this. Its a hard thing to do once you see so many different people pop in and so forth. Good luck on the wow.. couldn't stay into it...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 13, 2008)

Horde on defias brotherhood.

I have been enjoying the pvp side,me and my mates are making a 5v5 arena team.I do enjoy killing other people and not just mobs.

I still play ffow and ut3 ocasionally too.

If anyone fancys joining in,come on this server,i'll invite you too our guild(its called hostile),and possibly even give your character a boost to lvl it quicker too.The pvp side of wow is more fun than doing quests.I have my gladiators sword and some parts of the gladiator armour too now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

Glad your having some fun! Thats the ting that counts! woot woot!


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 19, 2008)

*Updated and Final Overclock*

OK - final overclock, I am not putting more than 1.475v through this chip.
*E2140 1.6GHz @ 3424MHz = 114% CPU overclock | FSB 800 @ 1712 = 114% overclock*


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2008)

I have to say man! SWEET!!! I really like that oc! Now, lets see if my director will allow me to try it with his "company" computer??? lol


----------



## theonetruewill (May 1, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> I am still around,just not as much as i was.
> 
> I've been playing wow quite a lot with a few friends tho'.Got my warrior to lvl 70
> 
> I will try and update soon,next week deffo,ok.



Update?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 1, 2008)

Nice update, will. Happy to see it was your previous chip that was a dud and not your motherboard! w00t!


----------



## theonetruewill (May 1, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice update, will. Happy to see it was your previous chip that was a dud and not your motherboard! w00t!



Yeah me too.... That last chip was a bummer.


----------



## sno.lcn (May 1, 2008)

E8400 @ 5100mhz 

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=345786


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 2, 2008)

sno.lcn said:


> E8400 @ 5100mhz
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=345786



thats only with one core running, what can you do with both cores running?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 2, 2008)

e8400 at 4275 mhz, that good enough or do I need to push alittle farther?

http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=6492408&compareResultType=14


----------



## sno.lcn (May 2, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> thats only with one core running, what can you do with both cores running?



Sadly I've only gotten bench stable at 5ghz with both cores on 

I'm still working on it though, I'm hoping I can go higher with my e3110, I finally get to play with it since I'm done with finals


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 2, 2008)

5 gig's is nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Delepitor (May 2, 2008)

*My 40*

My E6600 At 3.4 Ghz air Cooled


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 14, 2008)

Here's mine 

same as post above: E6600 at 3.4GHz on air





http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=360837


----------



## sno.lcn (May 20, 2008)

I had some Dice left over from benching my e8400 last night but I ran out of acetone so I had to use denatured alcohol on this one, which worked like shit.  I should be able to smoke this when I get her colder.

Pentium 4 631 @ 5510mhz 

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=363892


----------



## dark2099 (May 27, 2008)

Here is my E4600 @3.4GHz 42% OC 425 MHz FSB 113% OC


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2009)

i know this is old but if i did my math right... 40% on my 4850e @3.5ghz(stock 2.5ghz)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507197


----------



## DOM (Feb 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i know this is old but if i did my math right... 40% on my 4850e @3.5ghz(stock 2.5ghz)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507197



nice oc 

you could of just used everest


----------



## MRCL (Feb 16, 2009)

Alrighty, heres my try:




I'm getting over 60%, if i calculated right, that is. Which I highly doubt. But its more than 40% for sure.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2009)

DOM said:


> nice oc
> 
> you could of just used everest


Thanks 
don't have everest installed on XP and didn't want to try to boot into Vista at that speed...


----------



## r9 (Feb 17, 2009)

I believe I`m in with 82% 





I wish I had cooling to put 1.8V on my E5200. I wonder how far it will go.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 17, 2009)

r9 said:


> I believe I`m in with 82%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



with a VID of 1.15, that chip should hit 4GHz on the voltage you're running. what board and ram settings are you using?


----------



## r9 (Feb 18, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> with a VID of 1.15, that chip should hit 4GHz on the voltage you're running. what board and ram settings are you using?



I don`t think you looked carefully at the pic. Yes it can hit 4 Ghz at that voltage actually it is 4.55 Ghz at the moment . I wonder 1.8 Volts where would they get me.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 19, 2009)

r9 said:


> I don`t think you looked carefully at the pic. Yes it can hit 4 Ghz at that voltage actually it is 4.55 Ghz at the moment . I wonder 1.8 Volts where would they get me.



What's your VTT/HT Link and CPU FSB voltage set at?


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't think this thread ius updated anymore...



> Last edited by tigger; 01-20-2008 at 10:29 AM. Reason: updated results.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 19, 2009)

4.55 Ghz..!?!?! bost pics and benchies.  That is quite an achievement.


----------



## r9 (Feb 19, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> What's your VTT/HT Link and CPU FSB voltage set at?



FSB VTvT 1.45V
NB 1.45V
No HT link it is not AMD


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 19, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> 4.55 Ghz..!?!?! bost pics and benchies.  That is quite an achievement.



the Ultimate fcker!!!!!!!!! http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83527


----------



## r9 (Feb 19, 2009)

Little correction by me  88% OC


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 19, 2009)

r9 said:


> Little correction by me  88% OC



What's ur ambient temp?


----------



## r9 (Feb 19, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> What's ur ambient temp?



Below zero.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## spearman914 (Feb 20, 2009)

cdawall said:


>



I would have thought that was bs if that wasn't validated but


----------



## cdawall (Feb 20, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> I would have thought that was bs if that wasn't validated but



i have more i just flipped through the validation emails on my yahoo account.

so thats 

125% for the e1200
92.5% for the celeron 440
32% for the kuma 7750
43% for the 720BE
40% for the 945BE ES


----------



## r9 (Feb 20, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i have more i just flipped through the validation emails on my yahoo account.
> 
> so thats
> 
> ...



Nice compilation I must say


----------



## cdawall (Feb 20, 2009)

found some more












33% for the 5000BE
28% for the 9500
27% for the 3500+ (its running mismatched ram BTW)


----------



## MRCL (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok, new attempt. It took my a while till I got it prime stable. E6300, from 1.86GHz stock to 3.5GHz. Its around 85% oc.






70°C is max temp here, ambient is round 22-24° C


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2009)

Some nice stuff man!








Wish it was 5.0ghz!!


----------



## MRCL (Mar 4, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Some nice stuff man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man! Wish I had your system. Damn huge oc and such low temps.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Thanks man! Wish I had your system. Damn huge oc and such low temps.



Man, it's been one hell of a roller coaster to just get it like this!


----------



## MRCL (Mar 4, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, it's been one hell of a roller coaster to just get it like this!



I bet. Do you have pictures of it? Would love to see your system!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I bet. Do you have pictures of it? Would love to see your system!



Thought I had an update all ready... Here you go. Updated it at PC ATM


----------



## MRCL (Mar 4, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Thought I had an update all ready... Here you go. Updated it at PC ATM



Thanks! No GPU watercooling then?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Thanks! No GPU watercooling then?



I'm thinking of that right now.. I don't know if I'm going to keep the two cards, or grab a 295.. Don't know yet...


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 8, 2009)

Heres what my E6300 did, It maxed Higher never got a screenie though this was the max stable for it though. According to my OC abilities.
75% OC


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2009)

4.9ghz on a phenom II count?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 8, 2009)

^Your an animal bro


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2009)

cda  

Just know I love the pic you sent! just takes hours to reply! lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

@cd what is stock speed


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @cd what is stock speed



3ghz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 3ghz



thats a damn nice clock. what voltage you running


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> cda
> 
> Just know I love the pic you sent! just takes hours to reply! lol



haha i thought you would like seeing a frozen HS 



p_o_s_pc said:


> thats a damn nice clock. what voltage you running



1.76v and it was @-46C


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

damn thats hell of a voltage and hell of a cold temp. DICE?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> haha i thought you would like seeing a frozen HS



I creamed man! I creamed!!!


----------



## DOM (Mar 9, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514695

later this week i should get more with my new toy and the E8500 should get 5+GHz


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I creamed man! I creamed!!!



now if i could just get the damn thing to boot back up


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> now if i could just get the damn thing to boot back up



 No!!!!! Board died!? or Cpu??


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> haha i thought you would like seeing a frozen HS
> 
> 
> 
> 1.76v and it was @-46C



Hey dude post that pic up, I wanna get a look at that


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> No!!!!! Board died!? or Cpu??



so the cpu kinda boots in my dieing M4A78T-E and the Crosshair II kinda boots with my 3500+ in it so i have pulled them both apart and i'm going to let them sit with battery out and hope they work tomorrow


----------



## DOM (Mar 9, 2009)

lol dont tell me you guys didnt use insulation on the mobo


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Hey dude post that pic up, I wanna get a look at that



this is the now none posting Asus M4A78T-E with a i7 cooler on it







temps off the i7 cooler






cooler of my 7750BE
















temps off the AMD cooler


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2009)

DOM said:


> lol dont tell me you guys didnt use insulation on the mobo



i insulated both mobo's front and back. no ice built up on either board at all.


if they dont post back up i'm screwed....no more benchmarks outta cdawall for a while


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i insulated both mobo's front and back. no ice built up on either board at all.
> 
> 
> if they dont post back up i'm screwed....no more benchmarks outta cdawall for a while



ok maybe im not going to try this then. not worth killing it when i could be using it for folding


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 9, 2009)

So you just lay the DICE on the HS and thats that?
If so ima try to score some, and see if I can get 4GHZ out of this 9950.


----------



## DOM (Mar 9, 2009)

have you seen this thread over at XS cd ?

Insulating with eraser


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> So you just lay the DICE on the HS and thats that?
> If so ima try to score some, and see if I can get 4GHZ out of this 9950.



coldbug so i doubt you will



DOM said:


> have you seen this thread over at XS cd ?
> 
> Insulating with eraser



i used foam the mobo didnt get condensation on it so i doubt its that


----------



## DOM (Mar 9, 2009)

cuz you do got a pic with out the HS off cuz you need to cover all around the socket, on the 2nd to last pic you can see water on the mobo


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2009)

DOM said:


> cuz you do got a pic with out the HS off cuz you need to cover all around the socket, on the 2nd to last pic you can see water on the mobo



its a bad pic thats insulating foam with ice coming down onto it lol


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 9, 2009)

It coldbugs around -20C, damnit. I'll still give it a shot though WTH.


----------

